# Xbox Series X - Super Hot Fire, I Spit that.. 2 and a half games, I run that.. (I'm not a console)



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

From Phil on stage:

This is what was previously known as Project Scarlett
Fastest, most powerful Xbox ever made and will lead the next generation for the Xbox brand as their flagship console
Will set the bar for consoles 
Devs around the world already are building games for it (duh)
All fifteen Xbox Game Studios are developing exclusive games as we speak
Hellblade 2 is the very first of these first-party Xbox Series X games and the trailer was captured straight from the console
Holiday 2020 as usual

For eighteen years and three console generations, the Xbox community has shown us the power both games and fun can have on all of us. As we enter a new generation of gaming, we see a future where you’re instantly absorbed in your games – where worlds are even more lifelike, immersive, responsive and surprising – and where you are at the center of your gaming experience. With the new Xbox Series X, we will realize that vision.

Xbox Series X will be our fastest, most powerful console ever and set a new bar for performance, speed and compatibility, allowing you to bring your gaming legacy, thousands of games from three generations and more forward with you. Its industrial design enables us to deliver four times the processing power of Xbox One X in the most quiet and efficient way, something that is critically important in delivering truly immersive gameplay. We also designed Xbox Series X to support both vertical and horizontal orientation. It’s bold and unique, very much like our fans around the world and the team of collaborators and innovators who built it.

From a technical standpoint, this will manifest as world-class visuals in 4K at 60FPS, with possibility of up to 120FPS, including support for Variable Refresh Rate (VRR), and 8K capability. Powered by our custom-designed processor leveraging the latest Zen 2 and next generation RDNA architecture from our partners at AMD, Xbox Series X will deliver hardware accelerated ray tracing and a new level of performance never before seen in a console. Additionally, our patented Variable Rate Shading (VRS) technology will allow developers to get even more out of the Xbox Series X GPU and our next-generation SSD will virtually eliminate load times and bring players into their gaming worlds faster than ever before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2019)

I dig it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

First game already announced:


----------



## Simon (Dec 13, 2019)

This and the Xbox One X are really nicely designed. Now here’s hoping that UI isn’t hot fucking garbage like it has been the last 2 gens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

The name sucks btw. 

And if you're willing to have that in your room, then just literally get a PC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The name sucks btw.
> 
> And if you're willing to have that in your room, then just literally get a PC.


Do we know dimensions, size, etc? Could be smaller than it looks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

Simon said:


> Do we know dimensions, size, etc? Could be smaller than it looks



It looks about 3 xbone controllers long. But then there's also the girth.


----------



## Simon (Dec 13, 2019)

Also can be position horizontally or vertically.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

Simon said:


> Also can be position horizontally or vertically.



The same problem applies tho since it will always take up weird space. 

>Can pause/resume multiple games simultaneously


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Dec 13, 2019)

I’m in love with the design, consoles have been flat squares for so long. I’ve always been a fan of my consoles standing up, Just never had the room to do it.

Now I wonder what route the PS5 will take.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks awesome 

The name sucks though

Xbox Scarlett would've been good if it was red


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2019)

It looks like my PC.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2019)

expected kinda more than 12 TFlops GPU


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2019)

Xbox *Se*ries *X*
Xbox SeX


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Xbox *Se*ries *X*
> Xbox SeX


aka you will never have sex if you buy this box


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 13, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> aka you will never have sex if you buy this box



Or if you don't buy this or the PS5, you can buy sex instead.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The name sucks btw.
> 
> And if you're willing to have that in your room, then just literally get a PC.



Gonna call it the BS and nobody can stop me.


Also I _wish_ I could build a rig that's a straight up square. If a case like that exists, someone toss me a link and I will officially know what I'm doing in 2020.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Gonna call in the BS and nobody can stop me.
> 
> 
> Also I _wish_ I could build a rig that's a straight up square. If a case like that exists, someone toss me a link and I will officially know what I'm doing in 2020.


how about this one from thermaltake? I personally don't like the look of this one, though.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 13, 2019)

2020: Xbox Series X
2023: Xbox Series XX
2026: Xbox Series _XXX_

I see where Spencer is going with this. This sly rascal.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> how about this one from thermaltake? I personally don't like the look of this one, though.



I've seen that one floating around for years now. It's unique, but yeah, I don't like it either. Too bulky. Desk is cluttered enough as it is without having to move everything a half foot to the right.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 13, 2019)

The name sucks, why says Series tho?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

*Full BC.
*
I'll always tip my hipster hat to Phil for pushing this so hard and so well. Xbox barely has any history in the industry and does a better job at preserving it than anyone. Puts Nintendo to fucking shame.

But for fuck's sake.

Fire the idiot who's naming these things.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 13, 2019)

Well it's not like Xbox One wasn't a winning name so why improve?


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 13, 2019)

To be honest, Xbox one was probably their best name.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 13, 2019)

Would be dope if Spencer held a little poll or contest for better name. Hell, would be dope to have alternate logos for the console to switch up with.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 13, 2019)

Did not saw the game awards' so wend i saw this on a youtube screenshot i thought is was Microsoft answer to Alexa.    

Series X is a god awful name.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2019)

serious series serious punch
Xbox series: Serious X


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The name sucks btw.
> 
> And if you're willing to have that in your room, then just literally get a PC.


if halo infinite includes splitscreen for PC, then I'll skip the new xbox entirely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> if halo infinite includes splitscreen for PC, then I'll skip the new xbox entirely.



It's actually weird how splitscreen is lacking in some (many?) PC ports.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's actually weird how splitscreen is lacking in some (many?) PC ports.


I think that the lack of splitscreen and basic LAN support for games (especially for consoles) is one of the biggest travesties of gaming right now.

I was disappointed to learn that Halo Reach for PC doesn't have splitscreen of any kind.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2019)

all 15 developers developing exclusive games 

we all know they are all just spin offs of Halo and that racing game


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2019)

and it looks like a thermos

lmao

i mean a fridge lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Gonna call it the BS and nobody can stop me.



It's the WiiU all over again, only now it's 10 times more stupid. 




blakstealth said:


> I think that the lack of splitscreen and basic LAN support for games (especially for consoles) is one of the biggest travesties of gaming right now.
> 
> I was disappointed to learn that Halo Reach for PC doesn't have splitscreen of any kind.



Same issue for me with Borderlands 3. Especially when I learned that the splitscreen in the base PS4 sucks donkey nuts.


----------



## Simon (Dec 13, 2019)

I’m guessing the top of it is going to glow green? Some sort of LED exhaust


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2019)

Simon said:


> I’m guessing the top of it is going to glow green? Some sort of LED exhaust


it better be rgb


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Same issue for me with Borderlands 3. Especially when I learned that the splitscreen in the base PS4 sucks donkey nuts.


You probably can't even hook 2 ps4s up to play it via LAN. what shit is that?


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 13, 2019)

Crossfire x is coming out on it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm excited for the next generations of Xbox after Series X.

Xbox Series X2
Xbox Series X3: The Last Stand
Xbox Series Origins: Wolverine
Xbox Series First Class
Xbox Series Days of Future Past
Xbox Series Apocalypse
Xbox Series Dark Phoenix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm excited for the next generations of Xbox after Series X.
> 
> Xbox Series X2
> Xbox Series X3: The Last Stand
> ...



Do I really have to wait 7 console generations before we hit a good one in XBox Series Logan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

Add in a mouse + keyboard peripheral and it'll sell like hot cakes in ruskieland.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

If I had money to burn I'd actually buy this to play good Xbox games from 2 generations ago. Well, I do have some money to burn but I like to think I'm not completely retarded.

When I use controllers on PC, I exclusively use Xbone controllers so here's hoping they make an even better one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If I had money to burn I'd actually buy this to play good Xbox games from 2 generations ago. Well, I do have some money to burn but I like to think I'm not completely retarded.
> 
> When I use controllers on PC, I exclusively use Xbone controllers so here's hoping they make an even better one.



what are those good games from 2 gens ago?


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Dec 13, 2019)

I believe it, that’s not a hard feat. My PC does it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

If it legit comes with your very own Nezuko then I'm pre-ordering right the fuck now.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2019)

Might cop


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 13, 2019)

what a disgrace to the iconic Box X's


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 14, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> From Phil on stage:
> 
> This is what was previously known as Project Scarlett
> Fastest, most powerful Xbox ever made and will lead the next generation for the Xbox brand as their flagship console
> ...


That is a mid tower PC, so I am ok with it!


----------



## God Movement (Dec 14, 2019)

r.i.p. PC


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

xbox and dumb naming conventions


----------



## Xebec (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If it legit comes with your very own Nezuko then I'm pre-ordering right the fuck now.



-Playing Halo 6:  The Haloing on your new BS system
-Nezuko sits innocently by your side, silently cheering you on
-Camping tard scopes you from half the map away
-"Come _*on*_!" You throw your arms up in the air in frustration
-You accidentally knock the bamboo out of Nezu's mouth.


*D I N N E R*


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 15, 2019)

The reveal reminds me a lot of the poor Wii-U's reveal. An underwhelming, weirdly timed presentation with a stupid name that might possibly cause confusion on whether its an update or a new console. For MS sake I hope such a reveal goes better for them then for Nintendo. 

I hope Microsoft uses this chance to recover from the damage they inflicted on themselves this generation. They pretty much handicapped the Xbox one straight out of the gate and further damaged their position by a very questionable policy about just not bothering with exclusives. Xbox 360 was somewhat of the standard console of its generation so MS does have what it takes to reach that position if they play their cards right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Only Dreamcast+Saturn BC can save Xbox now.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 15, 2019)

the xbox one x was even smaller than the regular xbox one and s, so this isn't too hard to believe!


----------



## Simon (Dec 15, 2019)

I see people complaining that the reveal was poorly timed or not hyped up at all. The existence of the new console has been known for a while now on top of what’s going to be in it.

I think this was the perfect time to reveal this, show the final design and name. E3 comes around, no time wasted talking about every detail of this thing, just date and price. Use that time to talk about those next gen games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

I think the disappointment came with the lack of game announcements along with it. That Ninja Theory shit might be appealing to some but it's a budget download game and aint a system seller. DMC4/RE5 hyped me for the PS3 and Bayo 3 hyped me for the Switch. You need games mang. Also the name is just too fucking stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't give two half fucks about weird dumb award shows.
If it weren't for the shitposting in this thread, and a meme I saw on my timeline, I wouldn't've even known.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't give two half fucks about weird dumb award shows.
> If it weren't for the shitposting in this thread, and a meme I saw on my timeline, I wouldn't've even known.



The awards itself is an announcement show. Nobody actually really gives a half a dick what awards Disco Alzheimer wins. 98% of my twitter feed tuned for the next Smash character and were left blue balled. It's not the venue, it's the fact that nobody gives a shit about a box except for fanboys, peeps care about what the box plays. And now it only plays Smegma's Saga or whatever it's called. FFS they could've at least showed some gameplay of the next Halo or something.


----------



## Karma (Dec 15, 2019)

I legit cant get over this fucking name.


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2019)

Well it’s official, it’s just called XBOX.

https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-only-using-xbox-name-going-forward-2019-12


----------



## Karma (Dec 16, 2019)

Fuck me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2019)

Simon said:


> Well it’s official, it’s just called XBOX.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-only-using-xbox-name-going-forward-2019-12



You gotta be fucking kidding me. That's even worse. Is this a fucking rebooted game?


----------



## Xebec (Dec 16, 2019)

I swear they must just have names on a dart board and whatever gets the most dart hits is how it gets named


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2019)

I mean were ya go after “360”


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 16, 2019)

Anything but X? I mean come on Xbox Series X...


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 17, 2019)

Simon said:


> I mean were ya go after “360”



720


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Simon said:


> Well it’s official, it’s just called XBOX.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-only-using-xbox-name-going-forward-2019-12



Xbox fans that defended the Series X name


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 17, 2019)

xbox original
xbox one
xbox

wtf microsoft


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Xbox > Xbox 360 > Xbox One > Xbox 

Xmoms:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2019)

Will the next one be xbox -1 ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Will the next one be xbox -1 ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2019)

no wonder we're all fat


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2019)

Microsoft's new console is a reboot?
Eh why not. Everything else is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

When you recite the xbox names since conception it sounds like one of those Rick and Morty improv scenes.

The Xboxxx, the xbox eh 360... The Xbox O-one... The.. Xbox Series Xbox.. X.. Xbox Series X.. Xboxseries.com.. More xbox.. Just Xbox.. Xbox forever and  ever for 9 more seasons.. dude .. dude ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2019)

Hahahaha


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> When you recite the xbox names since conception it sounds like one of those Rick and Morty improv scenes.
> 
> The Xboxxx, the xbox eh 360... The Xbox O-one... The.. Xbox Series Xbox.. X.. Xbox Series X.. Xboxseries.com.. More xbox.. Just Xbox.. Xbox forever and  ever for 9 more seasons.. dude .. dude ...



To be fair--...


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2019)

xbox beach volleyball
xbox badminton
xbox table tennis 

and shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

I hope the xxx in the name drives a soccer mom to do something like this:


----------



## Simon (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jan 22, 2020)

That is a small-medium size form factor PC


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 2, 2020)

They should just bleach the next Xbox and call it Cero


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2020)

*A superior balance of power and speed*

Compared to the previous generation, Xbox Series X represents a superior balance of power and speed in console design, advancing on all technological fronts to delivering amazing, dynamic, living worlds and minimize any aspects that can take you out of the experience. Our job at Team Xbox is to give teams the tools they need to achieve their ambitions and tap into the console’s power with efficiency, a few of which we’re detailing today. Raw power is just part of the story:


*Next Generation Custom Processor:* Xbox Series X is our most powerful console ever powered by our custom designed processor leveraging AMD’s latest Zen 2 and RDNA 2 architectures. Delivering four times the processing power of an Xbox One and enabling developers to leverage 12 TFLOPS of GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) performance – twice that of an Xbox One X and more than eight times the original Xbox One. Xbox Series X delivers a true generational leap in processing and graphics power with cutting edge techniques resulting in higher framerates, larger, more sophisticated game worlds, and an immersive experience unlike anything seen in console gaming.
*Variable Rate Shading (VRS): *Our patented form of VRS empowers developers to more efficiently utilize the full power of the Xbox Series X. Rather than spending GPU cycles uniformly to every single pixel on the screen, they can prioritize individual effects on specific game characters or important environmental objects. This technique results in more stable frame rates and higher resolution, with no impact on the final image quality.
*Hardware-accelerated DirectX Raytracing: *You can expect more dynamic and realistic environments powered by hardware-accelerated DirectX Raytracing – a first for console gaming. This means true-to-life lighting, accurate reflections and realistic acoustics in real time as you explore the game world.
*Immersion in an instant*

The next console generation will be defined by more playing and less waiting. And when play begins, we know many gamers demand ultra-low latency to be as immersed and precise as possible. To this end, the team analyzed every step between player and game, from controller to console to display, and asked how we could make it faster.  


*SSD Storage:* With our next-generation SSD, nearly every aspect of playing games is improved. Game worlds are larger, more dynamic and load in a flash and fast travel is just that – fast.
*Quick Resume:* The new Quick Resume feature lets you continue multiple games from a suspended state almost instantly, returning you to where you were and what you were doing, without waiting through long loading screens.
*Dynamic Latency Input (DLI): *We’re optimizing latency in the player-to-console pipeline starting with our Xbox Wireless Controller, which leverages our high bandwidth, proprietary wireless communication protocol when connected to the console. With Dynamic Latency Input (DLI), a new feature which synchronizes input immediately with what is displayed, controls are even more precise and responsive.
*HDMI 2.1 Innovation: *We’ve partnered with the HDMI forum and TV manufacturers to enable the best gaming experience through features such as Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) and Variable Refresh Rate (VRR). ALLM allows Xbox One and Xbox Series X to automatically set the connected display to its lowest latency mode. VRR synchronizes the display’s refresh rate to the game’s frame rate, maintaining smooth visuals without tearing. Ensuring minimal lag and the most responsive gaming experience.
*120 fps Support: *With support for up to 120 fps, Xbox Series X allows developers to exceed standard 60 fps output in favor of heightened realism or fast-paced action.
*The next generation of game compatibility*

The benefits of the next console generation extend in every direction, bringing greater visual fidelity and improved loading speeds to your existing gaming legacy, in addition to new games. We’re continuing our commitment to compatibility with Xbox Series X and investing in technology that makes game ownership easier across generations.


*Four generations of gaming*: Our commitment to compatibility means existing Xbox One games, including backward-compatible Xbox 360 and original Xbox games, look and play better than ever before. Your favorite games, including titles in Xbox Game Pass, benefit from steadier framerates, faster load times and improved resolution and visual fidelity – all with no developer work required. Your Xbox One gaming accessories also come forward with you.
*Smart Delivery: *This technology empowers you to buy a game once and know that – whether you are playing it on Xbox One or Xbox Series X – you are getting the right version of that game on whatever Xbox you’re  playing on. We’re making the commitment to use Smart Delivery on all our exclusive Xbox Game Studios titles, including _Halo Infinite_, ensuring you only have to purchase a title once in order to play the best available version for whichever Xbox console they choose to play on. This technology is available for all developers and publishers, and they can choose to use it for titles that will be release on Xbox One first and come to the Xbox Series X later.
*Xbox Game Pass: *In addition to games from across four generations of consoles, our leading game subscription service, Xbox Game Pass, will continue to have our first party games, like _Halo Infinite_, included at their launch.  We look forward to millions of you experiencing the Xbox Game Pass portfolio and immersing yourselves in a deep library of high-quality games, playing those you love now and also discovering your next great adventure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2020)

oh yeah baby

hardware is so fucking sexy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2020)

We're less than a year away from these things, and we still haven't got game announcements. At least the menu will look great in 4k@120fps


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We're less than a year away from these things, and we still haven't got game announcements. At least the menu will look great in 4k@120fps


as long as I can play Halo Infinite with splitscreen, they got my money


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2020)

So is this Sword Art Online or something?


----------



## Simon (Feb 24, 2020)

Gimme a new Viva Pinata or Fable pls.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2020)

Simon said:


> Gimme a new Viva Pinata or Fable pls.


A new viva pinata would be fire


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 24, 2020)

I heard it’s more powerful than a gaming PC


----------



## Ren. (Feb 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We're less than a year away from these things, and we still haven't got game announcements. At least the menu will look great in 4k@120fps


I can't believe it M$ is transforming the Xbox in a PC, now you can play Cyberpunk that you bought on last-gen to nex gen


----------



## Simon (Feb 25, 2020)

Price point and accessibility, this thing manages to pump out games running at 4k 60fps/120fps

I'll yeet my PC out the window.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2020)

They said "up to". Just how many devs do you think will sacrifice muh cinematic realisms to reach those numbers?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They said "up to". Just how many devs do you think will sacrifice muh cinematic realisms to reach those numbers?



I'm absolute sure Ningendo don't, cant and wont


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 25, 2020)

I like that there is also cross play between the PC games and the Xbox wait that's still a thing right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 25, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> fuck your stupid ass pc that costs $20k lol


That mate is meant to make money not to play games


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That mate is meant to make money not to play games



nope i can make money using a $500 pc lol


----------



## Ren. (Feb 25, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> nope i can make money using a $500 pc lol


Those are meant for rendering and servers, do money with that 500 $ in that!


----------



## Simon (Feb 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 4k-120 is a dream, forget it
> That even requires hdmi 2.1 bandwidth on the TV which basically noone has


Everyone said the same thing when they announced the 4k consoles. Nothing is impossible. And 4K wasn't the standard yet when the Pro and X came out. Doesn't matter if HDMI 2.1 is scarce atm, they plan for the future.


SakuraLover16 said:


> I like that there is also cross play between the PC games and the Xbox wait that's still a thing right?


Yes.


----------



## Simon (Feb 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 3080TI


Man we don't know anything about that other than rumors, supposedly running 50% better performance than current GPUs at half the power consumption.

If that turns out to be true, anything is possible with these consoles because that shit is crazy.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 25, 2020)

Simon said:


> Man we don't know anything about that other than rumors, supposedly running 50% better performance than current GPUs at half the power consumption.
> 
> If that turns out to be true, anything is possible with these consoles because that shit is crazy.


NVidia has nothing to do with consoles.

And I give 2 shits if it is 100% stronger, I want it to be back at 500$ ...



Simon said:


> Everyone said the same thing when they announced the 4k consoles


And it still was, there are lik 2-3 title with native 4k and that is 30 fps with dips and low quality settings from PC!


Simon said:


> And 4K wasn't the standard yet when the Pro and X came out. Doesn't matter if HDMI 2.1 is scarce atm, they plan for the future.


And it still is not 1440p is standard on PC or 1080 120Fps.


----------



## Simon (Feb 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> NVidia has nothing to do with consoles.


Wasn't saying Nvidia had anything to do with consoles, but if they really do achieve a insane feat like that, I doubt AMD is far behind with a similar GPU infrastructure.



> And it still was, there are lik 2-3 title with native 4k and that is 30 fps with dips and low quality settings from PC!


I wasn't talking about games, we were talking about TVs? But I'm not sure were you get the idea that there are only 3 games running at 4K with dips/low quality settings? That's straight up not true. There are a shit ton of games running at either native 4K/Checkerboard with perfect frame rate, graphical settings are debatable because they are all tweaked for console performance, so the settings aren't just turned down to low and released lol.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 25, 2020)

Simon said:


> wasn't talking about games specifically, we were talking about TVs? But I'm not sure were you get the idea that there are only 3 games run at 4K with dips/low quality settings? That's straight up not true. There are a shit ton of games running at either native 4K/Checkerboard with perfect frame rate, graphical settings are debatable because they are all tweaked for console performance, so the settings are just turned down to low and released lol.


Tell me how many 4k native games are on Xbox?

And I mean native no dynamic resolution?


----------



## Simon (Feb 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Tell me how many 4k native games are on Xbox?
> 
> And I mean native no dynamic resolution?


Here's a big ol list for ya.


----------



## Simon (Feb 25, 2020)

Also point out that there are PS4 Pro games that run at a native 4K as well.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 25, 2020)

Simon said:


> Here's a big ol list for ya.


Aaero
2160p _Dyn_
AO Tennis
2160p
HDR
Ashes Cricket
2160p
HDR
Assault Android Cactus
2160p
Astroneer
2160p
HDR
Attack on Titan 2
2160p framebuffer
Burnout Paradise Remastered
2160p
Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare
2160p _Dyn_, 60fps w/drops
Call of Duty: WWII
2160p _Dyn_
HDR
Chess Ultra
2160p
HDR
Crossout
2160p
Danger Zone
Best Quality: 2160p, 30fps
Destiny 2
2160p
HDR
Diablo 3
2160p _Dyn_
Dishonored 2
2160p _Dyn_
Dishonored: Death of the Outsider
2160p _Dyn_
Disneyland Adventures
2160p
HDR
Doom
2160p _Dyn_
The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind
2160p
HDR
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition
2160p _Dyn_, 30fps w/rare drops
Elite: Dangerous
2160p
Quality: 30fps w/ rare drops (2160p)
Performance: 60fps w/drops (2160p)
Everspace
2160p, 30fps
Fallout 4
2160p _Dyn_
Far Cry 5
2160p
HDR
Farming Simulator 17
2160p
FIFA 18
2160p
HDR
Fortnite
2160p _Dyn_
Forza Horizon 3
2160p
HDR
Forza Motorsport 7
2160p
HDR
Gears of War 4
Visuals: 2160p, 30fps Campaign/Horde. 2160p _Dyn_, 60fps Versus
HDR
GRIDD: Retroenhanced
2160p
HDR
Halo 5
2160p _Dyn_
Halo Wars 2
2160p
HDR
Hand of Fate 2
2160p
Hello Neighbor
2160p
Hitman
High Quality: 2160p, 30fps w/drops (unlockable)
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing III
2160p
HDR
Killer Instinct
2160p
HDR
L.A. Noire
2160p
HDR
Life is Strange: Before the Storm
High Resolution: 2160p, 30fps
EA Sports Madden NFL 18
2160p, 60fps
Mantis Burn Racing
2160p
HDR
Marble Void
2160p
Middle-earth: Shadow of War
Favor Resolution: 2160p _Dyn_
Minecraft
2160p
HDR
Morphite
2160p
NBA2K18
2160p, 60fps
HDR
NBA Live 18
2160p
Need for Speed Payback
2160p
NHL 18
2160p
Nightmares from the Deep 3: Davy Jones
2160p
Nine Parchments
2160p
North
2160p
OKAMI HD
2160p
One Eye Kuthk
2160p
Outlast 2
2160p
Overwatch
2160p _Dyn_
Paladins
2160p _Dyn_
Path of Exile
2160p, 60fps
PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS
2160p, 30fps w/drops
HDR
Portal Knights
2160p
Pro Evolution Soccer 2018
2160p
Railway Empire
2160p
HDR
Redout: Lightspeed Edition
2160p _Dyn_, 60fps
Resident Evil 7
2160p framebuffer
HDR
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Native: 2160p
Enriched Visuals: 2160p _Dyn_
Rush: A Disney Pixar Adventure
2160p
HDR
Sea of Thieves
2160p, 30fps w/dips & screen-tearing.
HDR
Slime Rancher
2160p, 60fps (CPU slowdown with increased slimes ranched)
HDR
SMITE
2160p _Dyn_, 60fps
Snake Pass
2160p, 30fps
HDR
Spintires: MudRunner
2160p
Star Wars Battlefront II
2160p _Dyn_, 60fps w/drops
HDR
STEEP
UNKNOWN
HDR
Super Lucky's Tale
2160p
Super Night Riders
2160p
Surviving Mars
2160p
Tacoma
2160p
Tesla vs Lovecraft
2160p
Thumper
2160p
Titan Quest
2160p, 30fps
Titanfall 2
2160p _Dyn_, 60fps
Transcripted
2160p
TT Isle of Man - Ride on the Edge
2160p
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
2160p, 30-60fps
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide
2160p
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
4K: 2160p _Dyn_
Wolfenstein II: New Colossus
Dynamic Resolution On: 2160p _Dyn_, 60fps w/drops
Dynamic Resolution Off: 2160p, 60fps w/drops
Dynamic Resolution Aggressive: 2160p _Dyn_, 60fps w/drops
World of Tanks
2160p
HDR
WRC 7 FIA World Rally Championship
2160p
Zoo Tycoon: Ultimate Animal Collection
2160p

Assassin's Creed
2160p
Crackdown
2160p
Darksiders
2160p
Fable: Anniversary
2160p
Fallout 3
2160p
Forza Horizon
2160p
Gears of War 2
2160p
Gears of War 3
2160p
Mirror's Edge
2160p
HDR
Portal 2
2160p
Red Dead Redemption
2160p
Sonic Generations
2160p
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
2160p
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings
2160p

List may be missing a few.

I said native.


Simon said:


> Also point out that there are PS4 Pro games that run at a native 4K as well.


Very few and those are Checkerboard.


----------



## Simon (Feb 25, 2020)

You provide a list without a source, sooooo I'm gonna just leave it at that.

Not sure what your point is there


----------



## Ren. (Feb 25, 2020)

Simon said:


> You provide a list without a source, sooooo I'm gonna just leave it at that.
> 
> Not sure what your point is there


The list was provided by users.

The official list is with all 4k, native or not.

That was all.


The list impressive


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The list was provided by users.
> 
> The official list is with all 4k, native or not.
> 
> ...



80% of those games are Ningendo level shovelware, hd reworks, and retarded M$ exclusives that nobody gives a shit lmao


----------



## Simon (Feb 25, 2020)

I wasn't going to say anything, but that list is almost 2 years old. Most first party Xbox Enhanced games run at native.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 25, 2020)

Simon said:


> Most first party Xbox Enhanced games run at native.


We are talking about 3rd party, first-party makes sense.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 29, 2020)

I hope Microsoft pushes another Killer Instinct and ports it to steam.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

Giff for 400-450 dollarinos

Ngl, this hella impressive and is probably a better buy than a new pc with zen cpu and a beefy GPU

except lack of mouse keyboard for FPS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

Of course PS5 should have all this too


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2020)

Also, memory cards are coming back!


----------



## Simon (Mar 16, 2020)

I really don't know how I feel about memory cards lol


----------



## Simon (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu sorry this is not a 500$.

It is at least 600 or even 700


Shiba D. Inu said:


> Giff for 400-450 dollarinos


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Shiba D. Inu sorry this is not a 500$.
> 
> It is at least 600 or even 700


M$ eats the cost at first and makes the money back on software/game pass sales


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

Still, a solid AMD Box from someone that has Intel and Nvidia now ... GG AMD!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> M$ eats the cost at first and makes the money back on software/game pass sales


I hope so but that is a lot to eat!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

Im still probably not getting an AMD GPU though 


Huang, give me a monster thats ~70-80% faster than 2080Ti


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im still probably not getting an AMD GPU though
> 
> 
> Huang, give me a monster thats ~70-80% faster than 2080Ti


Give a 500$ 2080TI called 5900XT and you can keep that 2k$ GPU even if it is 100% stronger than a 2080 TI!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

5700 had/has serious Windows driver problems for months


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 5700 had/has serious Windows driver problems for months


5700Xt still the best 400$ card only 2080 and up from there
And 580 and 570 are dominating the low end.

And you are talking about 5600XT!

As I said an Nvidia card owner from 2000!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Mar 16, 2020)

For what your getting this isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Simon (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

i got fucking hard from all that hardware


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 17, 2020)

still no worthwhile games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Also, memory cards are coming back!



They've never left my home since I usually have a PS2 connected but it's funny how technology is circling back into them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

I have no ducking clue who's gonna use the multiple game quick resume feature thingy and what it is for, but I am glad it's there?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I have no ducking clue who's gonna use the multiple game quick resume feature thingy and what it is for, but I am glad it's there?


I'm sure the majority of people who currently pause their games on their ps4/Switch and put it in a standby mode only to come back to it later will use this feature. It's just another way to get to your games faster without all the waiting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I'm sure the majority of people who currently pause their games on their ps4/Switch and put it in a standby mode only to come back to it later will use this feature. It's just another way to get to your games faster without all the waiting.



I get it. But standbying 5-6 games at once isn't really a usable feature for many. 

Maybe it'll be useful for speed runners trying to speed run two games at once.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I get it. But standbying 5-6 games at once isn't really a usable feature for many.
> 
> Maybe it'll be useful for speed runners trying to speed run two games at once.


I'm not one to have more than 1 game on standby to begin with, and I don't play THAT many games at the same time. But this is because we were never able to have many games put in save states like this before. But now with this feature, I can start doing it. Maybe I can have a couple single player games ready with a bunch of multiplayer-focused games put on standby as well. It's one of those situations where I didn't know I wanted it until I got it, and now I can't live without it.

and not just thinking from a consumer perspective, video game media/journalist outlets can definitely use it to jump from game to game much quicker, making their workflows more time-efficient.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I'm not one to have more than 1 game on standby to begin with, and I don't play THAT many games at the same time. But this is because we were never able to have many games put in save states like this before. But now with this feature, I can start doing it. Maybe I can have a couple single player games ready with a bunch of multiplayer-focused games put on standby as well. *It's one of those situations where I didn't know I wanted it until I got it, and now I can't live without it.*
> 
> and not just thinking from a consumer perspective, video game media/journalist outlets can definitely use it to jump from game to game much quicker, making their workflows more time-efficient.



I honestly can't think of any logical situation where that would be applicable. Any gaming sesh less than at least an hour isn't worth even booting up my system, let alone keep another 2-3 games on standby. It's a gimmick peeps will use for the first 2 months or so, and then get back to playing one game at a time like usual.


----------



## Simon (Mar 17, 2020)

I’ve been in situations where I want to play one game but the boys are currently playing something else like Apex. But tend to go get snacks, take a break, etc.

Being able to jump back and forth might be nice for me.


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Simon (May 5, 2020)

Xbox 20/20




> So, what is in store for 2020?
> 
> This is a momentous year for Xbox, with our next-gen console paving the way for all our games and services to come together in even better ways. Here’s what 2020 looks like, just to start:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2020)

> For PC players, we plan to support the community by making all our major releases at launch available with Xbox Game Pass for PC, including _Halo Infinite_, _Wasteland 3_, _Minecraft Dungeons_ and of course, _Microsoft Flight Simulator_.


an RTX 3080 will essentially serve as the Pro version of the SeX


----------



## Skaddix (May 5, 2020)

Where is the damn exclusive list that is all that matters...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

Bunch of leaks saying Elden Ring is going to be showcased majorly in this thing. This might be worth it, peeps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (May 7, 2020)

Really the fate of Xbox Series X...hinges on Elden Ring.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2020)

OOOOOOOOOOOH ELDEN RING


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 7, 2020)

Elden Ring would be worth it to watch this tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

It's in four hours?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

Microsoft loves moneyhatting announcements and trailers from Jap companies nowadays so if we get some gewd Capcom/FromSoft stuff, that would be sweet. 

A Perfect Dark game that ain't garbage for the PC wouldn't hurt either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (May 7, 2020)

25 minutes


----------



## Karma (May 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Let's go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Wait what?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

A fucking Xbox fridge. Wow.


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

Matt BOOTY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

X Fridge is real


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

Halo being shown in July confirmed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Eh. So no new games today?

EDIT: I stand corrected


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Holy mother of effects and particles


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

**Weeb village*

*But with a space marine*
*
It's Xbox alright.


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

God excited thought it was Titanfall 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

This was done by a single asshole?


----------



## Karma (May 7, 2020)

First person Vanquished


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

Its not an Xbox event if they don't show some cars


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

ANOTHER ALIEN GAME LETS GOOO

EDIT: NEVERMIND wow some of that is borderline copyright infringement


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Why am I seeing dicks on my screen?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

I remember this.

H.R Giger porn. Like it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Handegg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Every inch yours to own


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2020)

MAHOMESSSSSSSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

"Quick! Throw logos on the screen"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Reverse shape of water?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Cyberpunk Diablo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Ooooh what's this?


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

Hey thats Japan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

The Medium looks interesting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Weebs. Let's gooo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

**Another Anime Souls*
*
And that fucking theme. Jesus Christ. Who the fuck hired a panda to play these instruments.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

BAMCO decided to do Last of Us fungi zombies but better


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Another Anime Souls*



We've only had like one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

OHHHHHHHHHS HIT DINOSAURSSSSSSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Git fucked Capcom


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

idk if you lined most bandai anime games up I'd have a hard time telling em apart


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2020)

New Yakuza looks wild


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

Jesus Christ, Nagoshi. When did you become a cyborg? What happened to your teeth? I'm worried.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Simon said:


> idk if you lined most bandai anime games up I'd have a hard time telling em apart



Code Vein is the only anime *souls* game I know about tbh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

Guess no Elden Ring. OH WELL.


----------



## Karma (May 7, 2020)

That was it


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

Damn Assassin's Creed is really nice looking though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We've only had like one



**Another souls game*
*
Better, you pedantic bitch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (May 7, 2020)

These nibbas bought every middle scale studio they could, where r their games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Another souls game*
> *
> Better, you pedantic bitch?



Yes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2020)

Sex box shit the bed again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2020)

The dino game looked good until i saw its MP/coop


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

Well, that was anemic at best. Couple of neat games and some interesting stuff. That's it.


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

Vampire The Masquerade sequel got me real moist.


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

Also if none of you haven't play Vampire The Masquerade what the fuck are you even doing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2020)

I hate vampires anyway

Werewolves >>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

The Medium and that Dino game are the only games that I am interested in.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 7, 2020)

Are all of these exclusives? They aren’t right?


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2020)

I was more interested in what games would support Smart Delivery.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

Simon said:


> Vampire The Masquerade sequel got me real moist.



They really need to nail the writing because animation wise, it's just about as good as the first fucking game. And the dance vampire flirt thing was cool until she started mouthing his fucking neck in the middle of the dance floor.

REALLY need to nail the writing. Because if it doesn't, it'll just be shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I was more interested in what games would support Smart Delivery.



The fuck is smart delivery


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They really need to nail the writing because animation wise, it's just about as good as the first fucking game. And the dance vampire flirt thing was cool until she started mouthing his fucking neck in the middle of the dance floor.
> 
> REALLY need to nail the writing. Because if it doesn't, it'll just be shit.


If I can't suck off the homeless then fuck that game.


----------



## Karma (May 7, 2020)

Bright Memory Infinite

Horrible name, promising gameplay and setting


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fuck is smart delivery


being able to buy a certain game once and owning both the xbox series x and xbox one version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Karma said:


> Bright Memory Infinite
> 
> Horrible name, promising gameplay and setting



Too much of an incoherent mess to actually comprehend what was going on. Need raw gameplay to judge.


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2020)

it's been on steam for a bit, it seems


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> it's been on steam for a bit, it seems




Yo it's already out. And for 10 bucks? Shit I might just try it today then.


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo it's already out. And for 10 bucks? Shit I might just try it today then.


I think it was just a tech demo of sorts, but with it gaining popularity, the guy will make it into a full game with the new title Bright Memory Infinite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Third-party studios like Ubisoft, Sega, and Bandai Namco Entertainment are backing Microsoft’s Smart Delivery upgrades, but there’s one big exception: EA.

While EA unveiled _Madden NFL 21 _for the Xbox Series X today, the company is not pledging its commitment to supporting Smart Delivery.

*Instead, EA is offering its own free upgrade offer, but only if players purchase Madden NFL 21 on Xbox One by December 31st and upgrade to Xbox Series X by March 31st, 2021.*


----------



## Haohmaru (May 7, 2020)

Why does it say optimized for Xbox series x for every trailer you see?
Are all these games Xbox one games, but with slightly better graphics?
If it’s a Xbox x game it should just say game still in development.
Anyways, the only thing that I’m interested in was that horror game medium.
Also are you fucking kidding me with that AC Valhalla “gameplay” trailer GTFOH


----------



## Karma (May 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo it's already out. And for 10 bucks? Shit I might just try it today then.


Tell me wut u thought if u do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> Why does it say optimized for Xbox series x for every trailer you see?
> Are all these games Xbox one games, but with slightly better graphics?
> If it’s a Xbox x game it should just say game still in development.



No one really knows.  

It's just microsoft's new buzzword.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> Why does it say optimized for Xbox series x for every trailer you see?
> Are all these games Xbox one games, but with slightly better graphics?
> If it’s a Xbox x game it should just say game still in development.



its bs though since *all of those things mentioned should be the default norm on any X SeX game*
thats the whole point of next-gen

if a game is coming out for XSex and it doesnt have those things then it shouldnt exist in the first place


----------



## Francyst (May 7, 2020)

worldpremiere


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2020)

Wow! 

Microshit finally has some new games aside Halo and that stupid racing game. Congrats!


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2020)

This was a meh first look since there were no first party games (that's in july), so I was gonna rate it like a C or D. But then I caught the beginning of the event and the guy had a background with Series X as a fridge so now it's an A+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 7, 2020)

NIPPON BANZAI....another win for Sony and Nintendo. 

Maybe Microsoft should tap out now and save themselves the embarrassment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> This was a meh first look since there were no first party games (that's in july), so I was gonna rate it like a C or D. But then I caught the beginning of the event and the guy had a background with Series X as a fridge so now it's an A+



Wait, they said they were going to announce first party stuff in July? I didn't even hear that.


----------



## Skaddix (May 8, 2020)

I am not expert at marketing but surely you start with your fucking exclusives? 

The Exclusives, The Hardware, The Price Point and the Launch Date that is the relevant shit. 

Goddamn Nintendo and Sony have been beating Microsoft ass for a Decade and Microsoft still doesn't recognize the primacy of fucking Exclusives...how do I get a marketing job where I get paid 6 figs or more to shit the bed at my job...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (May 8, 2020)

Karma said:


> Bright Memory Infinite
> 
> Horrible name, promising gameplay and setting


It looked like some unreal engine project some dude threw together


Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, they said they were going to announce first party stuff in July? I didn't even hear that.


Yeah, they showing Halo and shit in July


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I am not expert at marketing but surely you start with your fucking exclusives



Microsoft and Sony to a lesser extent are becoming more dependent on third party games instead of their first line up because AAA development is so retardedly expensive and long these days. Sony itself is so starved that they bought Insomniac as soon as Spider Man made God of War money.

Sony had 3 E3s with the same 4 fucking games before it left E3 altogether and now their communication is nonexistent and games have been completely absent. Jesus Christ, people are STILL waiting on the Last of Us 2.

Microsoft was even worse cause they don't even have the few first party that Sony had this generation so they just bought a bunch of developers what? 2 years ago? They won't have anything ready in that time frame at all.

AAA was a mistake.


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, they said they were going to announce first party stuff in July? I didn't even hear that.


yeah, at the beginning of the event


----------



## Sora Hyuga (May 11, 2020)

Yea im not lovin the new design. Looks like a dresser.


----------



## Simon (May 26, 2020)




----------



## ShoSho (May 28, 2020)

My headcanon is that Xbox is actually only 'forced' to exist so that it doesn't look like Japan (Sony and Nintendo) is monopolizing the whole game industry.


Xbox is surrendering its stuff to PC too.


Microsoft just isn't good at this as Sony is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2020)

They're the best at gaming services nowadays, not games, ironically enough. Gamepass is an idea that keeps gaining traction since i'ts working and their BC is the absolute best in the industry. They have a place in the industry since their standing out now more than ever.

I wish they still made games like the original Xbox HUEG but hey, what can you do.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2020)

Windows is MS too

their "ecosystem" is Xbox+PC (+ xCloud), not just Xbox


----------



## ShoSho (May 28, 2020)

Yeah, 'netflix for games' is pretty convenient. They already got the infrastructure, so little surprise there.

Xbox for best value console! If you can't afford high-end PC (Unless you only care for japan/'anime' games)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2020)

Speaking of which



This absolutely beats the shit out of the PS5's pussy ass program.


----------



## ShoSho (May 28, 2020)

Well, to be fair PS has always been allergic to backwards compatibility. (I can't remember the reason though)

Microsoft might have nothing to do so hey! Why not use their expertise in creating OS and softwares to rig some backwards compatibility into their Xbox.


Sony puts all their efforts in making games. Haha.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of which
> 
> 
> 
> This absolutely beats the shit out of the PS5's pussy ass program.


Is there a full current list of ALL old games that will be playable via BC on the SeX


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2020)

Honestly if the list is good and they make everything 60 fps

SeX can be worth buying as a pure BC device lol


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Is there a full current list of ALL old games that will be playable via BC on the SeX


no current list for series x specifically, but it will be compatible with every xbox one game and I believe compatible with all the 360 and OG Xbox games that are compatible with Xbox One.

here's the Xbox One BC list

1:38:39

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> no current list for series x specifically, but it will be compatible with every xbox one game and I believe compatible with all the 360 and OG Xbox games that are compatible with Xbox One.
> 
> here's the Xbox One BC list
> 
> 1:38:39


X360 = "*568 *results"

not bad, M$


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2020)

>buying a brand new next gen console to play OLD games


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> >buying a brand new next gen console to play OLD games


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2020)

Friend: Oh you got the new xbox. what are you playing?
Me: Halo 1
Friend:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Friend: Oh you got the new xbox. what are you playing?
> Me: Halo 1
> Friend:



Hey, maybe we'll get Megaman 12 with NES graphics. It's new.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hey, maybe we'll get Megaman 12 with NES graphics. It's new.



maybe 

my point is, MS is releasing a new console with no new worthwhile games on launch and will depend on BC completely lmao its incompetence

what's the point of buying a new console then?


----------



## ShoSho (May 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> >buying a brand new next gen console to play OLD games


Maybe they lose their old Xboxes in a dumpster fire or something.

I myself am surprised some people actually still care about old games.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2020)

They should have called this console

Xbox 360 HD Remake


----------



## Simon (May 28, 2020)

We can shit talk Microsoft after their July event. Till then we don’t have any idea what their launch line up is going to be.

The insane BC support for this is imo very enticing by itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (May 28, 2020)

Whether you think it’ll be good or bad, I think there will be a decent lineup. I highly doubt this company is going to make the same mistake it did this generation.

Probably the sole reason they have been buying up studios like crazy.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2020)

Simon said:


> Whether you think it’ll be good or bad, I think there will be a decent lineup. I highly doubt this company is going to make the same mistake it did this generation.
> 
> Probably the sole reason they have been buying up studios like crazy.



MS fucked up two generations, there's nothing wrong if they do it one more time



Xbox 360 HD Remake sounds hype tho


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 28, 2020)

I think backwards compatibility was one of the best decisions that was made. All of Xbox ones game are BC right?


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I think backwards compatibility was one of the best decisions that was made. All of Xbox ones game are BC right?


yes


----------



## Simon (May 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> MS fucked up two generations, there's nothing wrong if they do it one more time
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox 360 HD Remake sounds hype tho


Everything you just said was wrong.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2020)

Imagine thinking that consumer friendly game preservation/remastering/enhancement is somehow bad because of retarded console warrior mentality.


----------



## ShoSho (May 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Imagine thinking that consumer friendly game preservation/remastering/enhancement is somehow bad because of retarded console warrior mentality.


Eh, to be fair, one of reasons people buy new gen console is to play new exclusives. Old games be damned.

Buy newest hot shit at day 1!


And even if something like TLoU2 'flops' (well not really... yet. It is just hatehype right now), Sony still got many other games to pick up the slack.


... Now I sincerely hope for Halo Infinite to not flop. You don't know what would happen, I never expected TLoU2 to 'fall' either. *shrudder*


----------



## Simon (May 29, 2020)

Even as someone who was dominantly a PlayStation guy and still is, I knew that the 360 was a monster at the time.

So what other generation “fucked up”


----------



## Simon (May 29, 2020)

ShoSho said:


> I never expected TLoU2 to 'fall' either. *shrudder*


No amount of consumer backlash is going to stop that game from selling.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 4, 2020)

Still stuck between weather I should upgrade my PC a load, or just get a Series X when it comes out... hmm...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 4, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Still stuck between weather I should upgrade my PC a load, or just get a Series X when it comes out... hmm...


I never get why people even make the comparison. Sure a good gaming pc is awesome, but you can’t compare it to a console. The amount of games, support and ease. Especially the last one.
You can’t sit back and relax behind a huge ass screen playing whatever you like to play on a pc. That’s why a console exist man.


----------



## ShoSho (Jun 5, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Still stuck between weather I should upgrade my PC a load, or just get a Series X when it comes out... hmm...


If it's me, whichever is the cheapest option.

Why not just stick with X1 for a while? Most multiplat games would still available to it.


Unless you are going for PS5 exclusives. Then the only way is to actually buy PS5.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 15, 2020)

When is the next event?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2020)

July I think? The AAA lineup event thing.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> July I think? The AAA lineup event thing.


What do you think we will see? I have heard rumors of Fable 4 but I doubt it’s happening...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2020)

Obsidian's AAA RPG might be cool if it has the right team. The only Fable 4 thing I read was the cancelled game before they shut off the studio which looked fucking cool. 

Huh.

I don't even remember who they even bought. It was like 6 fucking studios.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Obsidian's AAA RPG might be cool if it has the right team. The only Fable 4 thing I read was the cancelled game before they shut off the studio which looked fucking cool.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> I don't even remember who they even bought. It was like 6 fucking studios.


I’ve never heard of this RPG do they have a good track record. Does any of the new studios?

My heart hurts for fable in 2 and 3 (if I remember correctly) I had a baby running around while I did my business. I would also love a dragon age game as well


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’ve never heard of this RPG do they have a good track record. Does any of the new studios?



They bought some really good studios but the ones I remember are mostly western RPGs mid sized studios so I don't think they'll have the same marketing presence as the AAA stuff Sony showed.

They'll probably show more of Hellblade 2 which I couldn't care less about. Maybe show some signs of life for Halo. Forza. Rare's new game which looks cool. They just need to show new games that don't look shit, it shouldn't be hard.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 16, 2020)

Hellblade 2 will be cool if it's like the first installment with improvements to the clunky combat, but it's unlikely to be a system seller as much as Horizon or Spider-Man.

Tbh I don't really know what all these Xbox Studios are doing and Microsoft needs to show their shit soon if it doesn't want to get rolled over again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShoSho (Jun 16, 2020)

Maybe they'll show new Age of Empires 

But honestly, their lineup will be underwhelming.

Forza? New GT
Halo? Spiderman - MM, Horizon 2 and etc.


Also, I'd prefer for them not to show any third party titles. We've already seen enough in the PS5 event. Showing them on Xbox event again will be redundant.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2020)

ShoSho said:


> Also, I'd prefer for them not to show any third party titles. We've already seen enough in the PS5 event. Showing them on Xbox event again will be redundant.



Sony's event would be flaccid as all fuck without third party titles. Microsoft doesn't even have a decent first party line up, of course they're gonna show third party.

Now that I think about it, they're all buddy buddy with CD Projekt so they're probably showing more Cyberpunk footage in that thing for the SeX Boner.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 16, 2020)

ShoSho said:


> Maybe they'll show new Age of Empires



Definitely at some point later this year and I can't wait for it. Both the Definitive Edition of 3 as well as 4, the new game.

But probably not on a Xbox event.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2020)

Shit, Elden Ring might get a trailer in the July event, I totally forgot. I'll watch it just cause of that.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Even as someone who was dominantly a PlayStation guy and still is, I knew that the 360 was a monster at the time.
> 
> So what other generation “fucked up”


Not goona lie. I had both 360 and Ps3 and 360 at the start was on top of their shit but later with the ring of death and Ps3 just got better with time, Kinda sucks.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, Elden Ring might get a trailer in the July event, I totally forgot. I'll watch it just cause of that.


I’ve never seen or heard of elden ring I think is it legendary?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’ve never seen or heard of elden ring I think is it legendary?



It's from the Dark Souls guys. 

What games to you play, btw? Curious.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's from the Dark Souls guys.
> 
> What games to you play, btw? Curious.


Mostly fighting games and a few RPGs I like the ones where you create a character and so on. Like dragon age I’ll play anything except a sports game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 20, 2020)

So have you guys been seeing the buzz going on with Xbox about what they are planning?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 21, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So have you guys been seeing the buzz going on with Xbox about what they are planning?



I heard they are conceding the console wars

They will continue supporting Win 10 moving forward


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard they are conceding the console wars
> 
> They will continue supporting Win 10 moving forward



bold choice

Next step is to concede Win10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard they are conceding the console wars
> 
> They will continue supporting Win 10 moving forward


I have heard their goal isn’t to neccesarily win but I do expect them to do something out of expectation.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 25, 2020)

*Xbox boss feels Series X has a launch games and hardware advantage over PS5*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 25, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> *Xbox boss feels Series X has a launch games and hardware advantage over PS5*


I really like his confidence we may be in for a treat


----------



## Simon (Jun 25, 2020)

> Games Optimized for Xbox Series X will take advantage of powerful Xbox Series X features that make games look and feel incredible, including 4K resolution at up to 120 frames per second, DirectStorage, hardware-accelerated DirectX ray tracing, little to non-existent load times and much more.





> Optimized for Xbox Series X is the indicator for games that take advantage of the full power of Xbox Series X. Since Xbox Series X offers developers unparalleled power and speed, this empowers them to create the experiences they want and embrace a range of features and capabilities based on what is best for their individual titles. When you hear a game has been Optimized for Xbox Series X, you’ll know that the developer has either natively designed or fully rebuilt their game to take full advantage of the unique capabilities of our most powerful console ever.
> 
> Games featuring the Optimized for Xbox Series X badge can showcase anything from virtually eliminating load times via the Xbox Velocity Architecture, heightened visuals and hardware-accelerated DirectX raytracing powered by our custom, next generation GPU, to steadier and often higher framerates up to 120fps. Titles displaying the Optimized for Xbox Series X badge can include:
> 
> ...



This list will grows in the weeks and months leading up to Xbox Series X launch.

Assassin’s Creed Valhalla
Bright Memory Infinite
Call of the Sea
Chivalry 2
Chorus
Cyberpunk 2077
Destiny 2
DiRT 5
FIFA 21
Gears 5
Halo Infinite
Hitman 3
Madden NFL 21
Marvel’s Avengers
Outriders
Scarlet Nexus
Scorn
Second Extinction
The Ascent
The Medium
Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines 2
Yakuza: Like a Dragon


----------



## Simon (Jun 25, 2020)

Good interview the delves deeper into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 26, 2020)

Where do I order!?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2020)

Presentation happening on the 23rd.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 6, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Presentation happening on the 23rd.


I saw this do you think there will be fable 4 it was deconfirmed but the account was created like this month on a Microsoft account or something like that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2020)

Aside from Gaylo Infinite and Hellblade 2, they'll have to announce some heavy hitters to justify all the studios they bought.


----------



## Karma (Jul 6, 2020)

Fable is all but confirmed


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 6, 2020)

Karma said:


> Fable is all but confirmed


I thought so too but then some person tried to deconfirm it with a tweet. Everyone says it is Microsoft’s worst kept secret. They seem confident this time and is it confirmed that the S will be released in august?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 6, 2020)

Microsoft has expressed interest in buying Warner brothers gaming department.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2020)

Halo MCC still reminds me why this was such a kickass series back in the day, 4 was so horrible that I never bothered with 5. But I hope they unfuck this series.

Anyway, 1 hour long with world premieres. Then again, they think that revealing the D-Pad of their new controller is a world premiere so I hope they actually show some proper shit for a change. They spent an entire generation doing pretty much nothing. Hoping Rare, InXile and Bioware show some AAA shit. Or throw a pie, I don't know, something that's not nothing.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Halo MCC still reminds me why this was such a kickass series back in the day, 4 was so horrible that I never bothered with 5. But I hope they unfuck this series.
> 
> Anyway, 1 hour long with world premieres. Then again, they think that revealing the D-Pad of their new controller is a world premiere so I hope they actually show some proper shit for a change. They spent an entire generation doing pretty much nothing. Hoping Rare, InXile and Bioware show some AAA shit. Or throw a pie, I don't know, something that's not nothing.


Phil sounds very confident in everything I’ve heard plus there is also news of them holding something back just in case PS5 tries to blind side them.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

OK, Sony should fear this and I might try xcloud on PC.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> OK, Sony should fear this and I might try xcloud on PC.


I actually agree their consumer friendly approach may rack them up big points to be honest. They aren’t really worried about sales per say but expanding their ecosystem which they have around 10-20 million subscribers now. They are playing the long game and I think it’ll pay off considerably.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I actually agree their consumer friendly approach may rack them up big points to be honest. They aren’t really worried about sales per say but expanding their ecosystem which they have around 10-20 million subscribers now. They are playing the long game and I think it’ll pay off considerably.


Yes, the games that Sony makes will not be enough this time.

They also have a truck loud of Studious.

Sony exclusives are coming to PC.

Game pass and X-cloud + Nvidia Now and Steam will dominate the gaming market because of the open ecosystem.

Enough with this crap called exclusivities, I understand 1-3 years to sell your crap static hardware but as the Sony fanboys are saying it is all about the software so make it so as many can get it.

Person 4 Golden is exactly a proof of it, a 10+-year-old vita game sold many copies.

I don't like consoles because of the link with hardware, I prefer to choose my own hardware.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes, the games that Sony makes will not be enough this time.


I have to agree you get so much on launch with the Series X it’s a bit ridiculous. You don’t have to rebuy games if you have bought them previously  and if you have gamepass you can play whatever they have in their large library of games.


Ren. said:


> They also have a truck loud of Studious.


I heard they may be buying Warner Brothers. If they did have the deal go through we would likely hear about it at the event. So they could potentially get Batman if they wanted if they manage to snatch some rights while they’re there.


Ren. said:


> Sony exclusives are coming to PC.


Question how long did that take?


Ren. said:


> Game pass and X-cloud + Nvidia Now and Steam will dominate the gaming market because of the open ecosystem.


Exactly. I think they have been working on this for a while but I think it still sort of blindsides Sony.


Ren. said:


> Enough with this crap called exclusivities, I understand 1-3 years to sell your crap static hardware but as the Sony fanboys are saying it is all about the software so make it so as many can get it.


I agree I think that Xbox realizes that.


Ren. said:


> I don't like consoles because of the link with hardware, I prefer to choose my own hardware.


Is a PC way more expensive than a console? I know the hardware is static but they do last about 7 or so years.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Is a PC way more expensive than a console? I know the hardware is static but they do last about 7 or so years.


I am not against consoles and yes it is but I buy mine for work, rendering and gaming so it does more than a console and I have 3000 games that I don't have to buy again that I can also mod so no remastered needed.

You put let's 1500$ upfront for a PC if you have an older one maybe you need to change only 1-2 components etc so less.

But you don't have to pay for online that is 60-120 per y aka let's say 500$ per  7 years.
The price of the games is not remotely close.


So you get a 500$ console but you pay 500$ so that is 1000$ and in the past you had to pay for your games the older ones to be ported and more for new ones.

In the long run, a PC costs less for hardware + software.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am not against consoles and yes it is but I buy mine for work, rendering and gaming so it does more than a console and I have 3000 games that I don't have to buy again that I can also mod so no remastered needed.


That is pretty neat


Ren. said:


> You put let's 1500$ upfront for a PC if you have an older one maybe you need to change only 1-2 components etc so less.


That’s expensive oof. It true that you can always upgrade but I’d say something you don’t have to upgrade for about 7 it’s still pretty decent.


Ren. said:


> You put let's 1500$ upfront for a PC if you have an older one maybe you need to change only 1-2 components etc so less.


They can be expensive depending on the part though.


Ren. said:


> So you get a 500$ console but you pay 500$ so that is 1000$ and in the past you had to pay for your games the older ones to be ported and more for new ones.


Thats why I really like Microsoft’s new approach.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am not against consoles and yes it is but I buy mine for work, rendering and gaming so it does more than a console and I have 3000 games that I don't have to buy again that I can also mod so no remastered needed.
> 
> You put let's 1500$ upfront for a PC if you have an older one maybe you need to change only 1-2 components etc so less.
> 
> ...



Bought a PC at around ~$1400 + a Monitor about 2-3x the size of my old one. My gaming experience is wayyy better. I mean, had I some extra cash I would have bought Borderlands 2 PC deal on steam for $20 with all the DLC minus Lillith DLC. Now I gotta wait for that to come around again.



Not even sure I'm gonna even touch Next Gen consoles anymore besides Ninty. If Microsoft is gonna eventually faze out exclusives and let PC playes rejoice, then all that's left is to look at Sony (Goddamn new Ratchet and Clank being PS5....).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> mean, had I some extra cash I would have bought Borderlands 2 PC deal


Let me check if I have a spare key for at least the base game!

Sorry  I don't ...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let me check if I have a spare key for at least the base game!
> 
> Sorry  I don't ...



That's ok. I know the deal has got to pop up eventually. If they only bundled the Lillith DLC with it... Why an xtra $15 for 1 DLC that should be apart of the deal....


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> That's ok. I know the deal has got to pop up eventually. If they only bundled the Lillith DLC with it... Why an xtra $15 for 1 DLC that should be apart of the deal....




*Spoiler*: __ 




Purchased: Apr 9, 2019 @ 8:11am
Borderlands 2 Captain Scarlett and her Pirates Booty DLC WW - 0,43€
Mr. Torgues Campaign of Carnage - 0,43€
Borderlands 2 Collectors Edition DLC - 0,52€
Borderlands 2 Sir Hammerlock's Big Game Hunt DLC WW - 0,43€
Borderlands 2: Commando Madness Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Commando Supremacy Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Commando Domination Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Siren Madness Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Siren Supremacy Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Siren Domination Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Gunzerker Madness Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Gunzerker Supremacy Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Gunzerker Domination Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Mechromancer Madness Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Mechromancer Supremacy Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Mechromancer Domination Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Assassin Madness Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Assassin Supremacy Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Assassin Domination Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack - 0,21€
Borderlands 2 - Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep - 0,43€
Borderlands 2 Mechromancer Steampunk Slayer Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Gunzerker Dapper Gent Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Psycho Dark Psyche Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Psycho Madness Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Psycho Supremacy Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Psycho Domination Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Siren Glitter and Gore Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Commando Haggard Hunter Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Assassin Stinging Blade Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack 2 - 0,52€
Borderlands 2 Mechromancer Beatmaster Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Gunzerker Greasy Grunt Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Psycho Party Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Siren Learned Warrior Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Commando Devilish Good Looks Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2 Assassin Cl0ckw0rk Pack - 0,13€
Borderlands 2: Headhunter 5: Son of Crawmerax - 0,12€
Handsome Jack Doppleganger Pack - 0,65€
Shock Drop Slaughter Pit - 0,26€
The Holodome Onslaught - 0,65€
Claptastic Voyage &amp; Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack 2 - 0,65€
Lady Hammerlock the Baroness Pack - 0,65€
Subtotal 128,04€
Discount -119,72€ (-93%)
Tax 1,53€
Total 9,85€

I don't think 20$ is a deal

Not even this, it was 5$ later.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I hated M$ for years but when Nadaja came as CEO and Phill become the head of Xbox then started to understand that they own an ecosystem and they can share it with Steam and the other and still make a lot of money.


I’m a bit surprised not to see this thread filled with people you would think that this would generate a lot of buzz but I guess after being beat down for so long they are scared of getting their hopes up. Ultimately I think this generation will be a winner for Microsoft mainly because they stand to make way more than PS5 can. Especially if they sell their consoles at a loss but make up for it in subscriptions.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’m a bit surprised not to see this thread filled with people you would think that this would generate a lot of buzz but I guess after being beat down for so long they are scared of getting their hopes up. Ultimately I think this generation will be a winner for Microsoft mainly because they stand to make way more than PS5 can. Especially if they sell their consoles at a loss but make up for it in subscriptions.


They are winning because they included their PC customers.

They had Windows all along and they wanted to play Sony's game.

Neah,  sell at a loss but sell the games to as many, not like Sony.

And The money was never in the consoles but in the 30% per game and subscriptions as I said 500$ per generation only for online, I won't buy that but many do.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 17, 2020)

Noooo not the shovel...​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2020)

Actually, GamePass is going to be even more popular if game prices really spike up this generation. Netflix for Games makes perfect sense, especially with an upcoming recession.

Phil pulled the right move. Shame they fucked Scalebound.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, GamePass is going to be even more popular if game prices really spike up this generation. Netflix for Games makes perfect sense, especially with an upcoming recession.
> 
> Phil pulled the right move. Shame they fucked Scalebound.


Most definitely they are angled just the right way I think. When I look at the venom on YouTube I think it makes PS fans a little worried.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> In the long run, a PC costs less for hardware + software.



this is the biggest lie i've seen in this thread 

the reason why i quit PC is because of the constant upgrades after a few months or a year, a newer gpu will be released and if you want to max out everything then you have no choice but to upgrade and on top of that you are also buying games unless you're a pirate not to mention upgrading the OS, antivirus and other stuff after some time

for consoles, you only buy the thing once (especially if you wait for the pro version years after its release) and then dump cash to games.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> this is the biggest lie i've seen in this thread
> 
> the reason why i quit PC is because of the constant upgrades after a few months or a year, a newer gpu will be released and if you want to max out everything then you have no choice but to upgrade and on top of that you are also buying games unless you're a pirate not to mention upgrading the OS, antivirus and other stuff after some time
> 
> for consoles, you only buy the thing once (especially if you wait for the pro version years after its release) and then dump cash to games.


WTF are you talking, o forgot you are PS fanboy.


You quit PC, don't make me laugh.

Constant upgrades after few months? ... GPUs get a new generation two years later ... so that is false.

You want to max out on what 4k 60fps sorry not even the 2080ti can do that to all games all scenario so again talking a good formal PC user...

Upgrading the OS, yeah you really need to upgrade the 10$ Windows 10 with another windows 10.

OS usually surpasses a generation of the console if not 2 like PS3 and 4 Windows 7 is still used and it is 11 year old.



Jake CENA said:


> for consoles, you only buy the thing once (especially if you wait for the pro version years after its release) and then dump cash to games.


What TF are you talking about.

You buy online that is 500$ per generation and the Pro was released in NOV 2016 the PS5  will be in Nov 2020 that is 4 years.

You paid 400$ for the Pro and 400$ in nov 2013 + 7x60/120 let's say 500$ for only  that is 1300$ just for PS and no game.

And you were bitching about constant upgrade, well no formal PC player will bitch when from 4 to 4 years he needs a new console to still play at 30 fps a 1060 can still play games 30fps even in 4k 

For example, death stranding can almost scratch 30 fps in 4k using a 580 that was 240$ card in 2016.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 17, 2020)

I know Xbox does a year for 60 or so dollars I don’t know if the same applies for PS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I know Xbox does a year for 60 or so dollars I don’t know if the same applies for PS


I checked 60$ for 12m or 120$ if you buy per month.
24$ for 3 m.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I checked 60$ for 12m or 120$ if you buy per month.
> 24$ for 3 m.


The money lies in the game pass I figure and ignorance about saving money.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The money lies in the game pass I figure and ignorance about saving money.


Yes, the game pass is what makes the online good per se.


And I debate with PS fanboys about the quality of the games from my account.


Note that the price range is dynamic but let's say that 400 games are between 2$ to 5$, those can be trash games. Even when you check those are 75% reduced games like Darksiders LOL.


Anything from 10$ and above are good per se.

And the NO price games can be from 80$ to 5k$ per game as those are removed and you need to pay more than a regular game. For example, Wolfenstein 09 that you can't buy without 4k$ ...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFS!

It was that low at one point.... Welp, I guess I gotta wait till it gets to nearly that low on steam sometime this year (possibly Holiday season). If I hadn't bought BL3 for the XB1 at launch last year, I would have gotten it for my new pc.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> FFS!
> 
> It was that low at one point.... Welp, I guess I gotta wait till it gets to nearly that low on steam sometime this year (possibly Holiday season). If I hadn't bought BL3 for the XB1 at launch last year, I would have gotten it for my new pc.


I think it was even lower at 5$ for the entire pack


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I have more games





Ren. said:


> quality of the games from my account




*Spoiler*: __ 




NOBODY

*Spoiler*: __ 



GIVES
*Spoiler*: __ 



A
*Spoiler*: __ 



SHIT


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and?
Why would I give a shit for someone not giving a shit?

I was making a point why the Xbox pass is a good point because it is on PC also and that PC has cheaper games that consoles.

@SakuraLover16  didn't mind

And I was debunking this shit:


Jake CENA said:


> this is the biggest lie i've seen in this thread


With my own case because hey some don't agree, you can also disagree or find this not relevant but again as you said I Don't give a shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this

ban him if he posts his steam game count again


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this
> 
> ban him if he posts his steam game count again


That is GOG 2.0, how can you even fail at that?
It is also integrated with Xbox so Xpass games will show there so there goes for the so-called off-topic.



Also, this is the Xbox thread, what does a Sony fanboy want from me?

We are discussing Xcloud and Game pass so go away!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> WTF are you talking, o forgot you are PS fanboy.
> 
> 
> You quit PC, don't make me laugh.
> ...



You just prove my point.

New gpu gets released every 1-2yrs. Consoles have 7yrs lifespan before moving on to next gen.

You may have already spent 5k or more by the time the next gen console is released when you built a gaming rig using a gtx1070 years ago.

And you just downplayed pc that even the all powerful 2080ti cant do 4k 60fps lol.

Oh upgrading from Win 10 home to pro is $99 lmao

I also never complained about not being able to play 4k at 60fps using a console so i dont understand why you keep pointing that out. I’m just being practical since gaming nowadays is a luxury.

Death Stranding is a shit game that i will never play even if you give me a gaming rig.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> and?
> Why would I give a shit for someone not giving a shit?
> 
> I was making a point why the Xbox pass is a good point because it is on PC also and that PC has cheaper games that consoles.
> ...


Oh I’m enjoying learning about this stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What r u talking about?

I personally love ren's daily post talking about all the games hes bought with his money.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> What r u talking about?
> 
> I personally love ren's daily post talking about all the games hes bought with his money.


Another person! Stay here with me forever!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 18, 2020)

So I just found out that the $60 dollar Xbox live for a year deal is no longer available. Now it’s done on a month or trimonthly basis.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2020)

Let's see how much weeb can Xbox weeb. Better show me some Elden Ring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2020)

Okay. Now am a little bit more hyped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So I just found out that the $60 dollar Xbox live for a year deal is no longer available. Now it’s done on a month or trimonthly basis.



How would Xbone fans feel if they cancelled Xbox Live and just integrated everything into Game Pass but it costs a bit more?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How would Xbone fans feel if they cancelled Xbox Live and just integrated everything into Game Pass but it costs a bit more?


I honestly think people will accept it especially if they are/think they are getting live for free. But they have already released the pricing for the game pass ultimate and can open up a bigger audience if people didn’t have to pay for it.

They have positioned themselves nicely to become the Netflix of gaming.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Just read the gents that respond to me, they are all Sony fans, and when I debunk their love for that piece of hardware they go all out.



I've been boycotting Sony for 2 years and still think this shit's obnoxious. What's that make me?

Legit curious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> *I've been boycotting Sony for 2 years* and still think this shit's obnoxious. What's that make me?
> 
> Legit curious.



Why's that? Curious myself.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

It’s really sad to see no one on this thread...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It’s really sad to see no one on this thread...



It'll get some decent activity in 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It'll get some decent activity in 3 days.


I hope so I’m a little lonely lol


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 19, 2020)

Im just surfing the web and playing WoT PC on and off. Might play some BL3 later. Need a damn Seein Dead class mod with Action SKill Damage% increase on it...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I've been boycotting Sony for 2 years and still think this shit's obnoxious. What's that make me?
> 
> Legit curious.


Sorry when they can all day but my exclusivities, I will shit on them all day because they also say I will not buy PS5 if you port all my games.

It is personal, you can find that obnoxious.



Karma said:


> I personally love ren's daily post talking about all the games hes bought with his money.


Love that you like it 

But are those bough with my money, is the question?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why's that? Curious myself.



Weeb reasons, mostly involving their current content guidelines that indirectly axed one of my favorite games, which I've bitched about like a child for a while now.
Mind you it's not so much the censorship here in the states as it is the imposing of said sensibilities in the company's mother country, siting "Me Too" as a contributing factor of all things as if that makes any sense. Granted I don't _play _a lot of cheesecake games because 90% of them bore me, but the arrogance and tone deafness behind the decision making annoyed me enough where I ended up just kinda not buying their games anymore. So I guess the word "boycott" is a little strong. More, just bitter disinterest.

It's why I'm keeping my eye on the Box Series. For better or worse consoles are moving on and if they manage to churn out anything of worth, I gotta get my multiplats from _somewhere_... even if it means giving money to Microsoft. 



Ren. said:


> Sorry when they can all day but my exclusivities, I will shit on them all day because they also say I will not buy PS5 if you port all my games.
> 
> It is personal, you can find that obnoxious.



Eh, I guess I've heard worse reasons.
Though I'd sooner jump off my balcony than pledge allegiances to any particular mode of playing vidja. Too tired.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Eh, I guess I've heard worse reasons.


I have no problem with the consoles, I have a problem with holding software hostage, this is why I like the PC.
And I hate the brain dead that believe they can justify their hardware with exclusivity.


Shirker said:


> Though I'd sooner jump off my balcony than pledge allegiances to any particular mode of playing vidja. Too tired.


That would be correct if I would have said playing on PC is the only way.

So you are saying the same thing, I just go further. There is no reason for a game to be only on a  Static AMD APU let alone on an NVidia GPU that is the switch.

I embrace the Microsoft mentality because that should be the future.

Sony thinks that this is still the PS2 and PS4 era where they make 10 games and all will make them king.

Sony hardcore fans are even worse because they get mad when games come to even the PC that is a  neutral platform.

I also hate epic for the same reason.

The point of the number of games is that I got them cheap and they will be there forever to play and in the East, a PC is a necessity for work and school, a console will never be with its price and game prices.

So that mode to play games does not exist in anyone's mind, a friend of mine bought the switch and a PS4 and now a new Ryzen 3 PC, he is still playing on the PC, the other two not so and he is a hardcore fan of handheld and Sony exclusivities.

Also With PC, I can share all my games with 5 other friends making them play when I can't. Steam regional prices when you can pay 15$ for a 60$ AAA in Argentina, this will never make an Argentinian play on PS5 when they have to pay 1000$ for it and 25% of their salary for a game, and some wondered why they pirate.


That is the gamer in me that likes all to play games the cheapest way.

The investor in me is also all in with M$ because this makes the most sense revenue-wise.

There is also another friend that bought a PS4 and again after a while, he got back to PC and he has the money for both and a switch.

And that is the end of my rant as I see, I am bothering with this intel the rest of the posters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Weeb reasons, mostly involving their current content guidelines that indirectly axed one of my favorite games, which I've bitched about like a child for a while now.
> Mind you it's not so much the censorship here in the states as it is the imposing of said sensibilities in the company's mother country, siting "Me Too" as a contributing factor of all things as if that makes any sense. Granted I don't _play _a lot of cheesecake games because 90% of them bore me, but the arrogance and tone deafness behind the decision making annoyed me enough where I ended up just kinda not buying their games anymore. So I guess the word "boycott" is a little strong. More, just bitter disinterest.
> 
> It's why I'm keeping my eye on the Box Series. For better or worse consoles are moving on and if they manage to churn out anything of worth, I gotta get my multiplats from _somewhere_... even if it means giving money to Microsoft.
> ...



Alright, fair enough. Guess you're more in tune with your values than I am. Unless something REALLY affects my personal enjoyment of games, I'll do something about it. I'm pretty much unnoticed by these changes and censorship mandates because I'm such a jaded oldfag with such bottlenecked tastes that either deals with micro indie pixelshit games, old fucking games or AAA games outside their own personal sphere of influence that I don't lose much sleep over it. Shit like the DMC5 censor magical rays are retarded but minimal. My favorite games of the year so far is fucking Curse of the Moon 2 and that's a fucking Faux 8 bit game.

Sony AAA gaming is also solely steeped in big sprawling open world games with a few exceptions here and there so it doesn't interest me at all as well. My enjoyment of AAA comes almost solely from third parties.

I was a 360 guy for third party back in the day (Good thing I did since Bayo was my most played game that generation) and if I buy a Bone, it'll be purely a BC machine cause their idea of cross generational content in the veins of a PC is actually fucking amazing for the console space. Microsoft literally remastered 2 of my favorite games of all time that were hostage in the OG Xbox and 360 with free 4k and 60fps patches and playable through different consoles while skipping the whole "It's a remaster but we totally fucked the spirit of the original" that plenty of HD remasters pull. To me, that's top tier consumer friendly shit.

Hopefully Sony's new retard management doesn't last long because they're the ones responsible for each new retard move they pull lately. San Francisco is a mistake of a


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2020)

Guy here hinting at Fable. I wouldn't mind another British Fantasy game.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 22, 2020)

Lets see what they got.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m getting moist.... I hope it’s true...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2020)

Fucking Gayming companies be making bank with the virus all across the board. Funnel some of that money into actual games, Microsoft.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 22, 2020)

If I’m not mistaken they are which is why they bought all of those studios and let them make what they want.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2020)

I will laugh my ass off if the very first game they announce is Halo HD


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 22, 2020)

Isn’t that one of their staple games though lol. Isn’t it supposed to be like 4K or 30 to 60 FPS I don’t know lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Isn’t that one of their staple games though lol. Isn’t it supposed to be like 4K or 30 to 60 FPS I don’t know lol.



They're betting heavy on high performance and resolution, we'll probably get it.


----------



## Xebec (Jul 22, 2020)

Mass Effect trilogy remaster


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 22, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're betting heavy on high performance and resolution, we'll probably get it.


I heard it’s only going to be games so I doubt we will hear anything about Xbox live.

I like that they are getting a lot of chips on performance that confidence they have is a great indicator.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2020)

The chats on YouTube are extremely toxic...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

WHAT IN THE FUCK IS THAT GODDAMN AWFUL MUSIC?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Anywho

lonk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

The pre-show lasts one whole hour?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2020)

I can’t imagine too much going on in the preshow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

>Video game expert invited into the pre-show to talk about video games
>I suck at video games

The future is looking bright boys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

>What are you looking forward to in this *Xbox *event
>Halo
>Forza

That's literally all Xbox has tho


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2020)

I thought she said she sucked at first person shooters not games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I thought she said she sucked at first person shooters not games.



It's a joke


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

This guy excited to see Netflix working on the new Xbox


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

>Xbox Exclushit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Dragon Quest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

The Dragon Quest guy aged like shit.


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2020)

@ me when they announce a Fable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Xbox is getting the Definitive Edition for SQ11. Hopefully it gets a Steam release as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Armored Core?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

3D Platformer by Square. Interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2020)

That was kind of cute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Balan Wonderworld looks interesting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Nintendo and indies can't hog all the 3D collectathons. I welcome this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Starting off with Halo


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2020)

It just started?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

AAA SP 60fps Console Exclusive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Karma said:


> It just started?




Yes.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2020)

Is it a little Choppy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

I never been much into Halo so I can't really tell, but this look pretty good actually.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Is it a little Choppy?



it's game awards stream

try the official one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 23, 2020)

Ok big guy we got it you are the baddest mfer there is.


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2020)

Grappling hook looks sexy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Girl used screech. It was super effective.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Xbox going all out with these bid dick energy graphics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Every game showed today gonna be on Game Pass. Xbox going all out with gaming netflix.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

>Car porn


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 23, 2020)

It's good they are getting Halo and Forza out of the way early, now I don't have to worry the next game's gonna be one of them all the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

The rare game gonna have LSD included in the box for maximum effect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Ori @120 fps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Outer Worlds went full Borderlands


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 23, 2020)

Gotta say always love these Outer Worlds Trailers, they are so entertaining.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

LMAO this trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Honey I shrunk the kids video game?


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks like OW dlc wont be on ps4.


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2020)

Obsidian going after TES next


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Karma said:


> Obsidian going after TES next



Was just about to ask if this was Skyrim.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

>Xbox empowering devs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

>Ninja Theory

I'll never get over DmC. Sorry.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 23, 2020)

Not showing gameplay smh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm not seeing much weab shit Phil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2020)

I mean, early 2010s capcom agreed with pretty much all their decisions iirc


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 23, 2020)

This goes on way too long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Karma said:


> I mean, early 2010s capcom agreed with pretty much all their decisions iirc



Capcom been giving me dope shit lately tho. So it's more like they've been though some midlife crisis horseshit for them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Tim Schafer peaked with Grim Fandango and I only played that game when the remaster hit.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2020)

Stalker 2!


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2020)

early 2010's Capcom still dropped Monster Hunter 3 & 4, Dual Destinies + Spirit of Justice & Street Fighter x Tekken

not their fault 3U ended up on a dead console


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Stalker 2!



*Cheeki Breeki intensifies*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Xbox showing off their kinnect voyeur footage


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2020)

Tetris?

Why would you show Tetris as a major game?


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 23, 2020)

Obsidian bleghh. 

All I keep seeing here is not Fable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Tetris?
> 
> Why would you show Tetris as a major game?



That was barely a 40 second trailer to be fair. Also, Tetris still stronk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

>SEGA 

lets gooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2020)

PSO still going on it seems.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 23, 2020)

OHHHH SHITTTT!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2020)

Ok Microsoft I have a question, as a PC user how many of these games do I have to buy an Xbox for?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 23, 2020)

Fable.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 23, 2020)

Damn it. Fable made this a must get *sigh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2020)

Still no price lol.


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m sooo weirdly excited for a modern Fable not made by Lionhead.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still no price lol.



I'm sticking with the whole both sides are waiting for the other to blink first so they can undercut.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2020)

I screamed at the fairy getting eaten not going to lie she was so happy...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 23, 2020)

New Phantasy Star may be what the fall update is preppign us for.


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2020)

I'll believe there being a new Fable game as soon as I see it finished instead of their traditional cancellation bullshit


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2020)

JayK said:


> I'll believe there being a new Fable game as soon as I see it finished instead of their traditional cancellation bullshit



Fable announce trailer was the last thing they showed.  The way it was done don't expect Fable before holiday 2022.


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2020)

That wasn’t bad at all, they showed a lot of games.

Halo finally modernized gameplay/control wise to a point to where I think I’d be interested to jump back in.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2020)

Overall I think the standards for this event were set a little too high. There were some good and interesting things there but I think the fable clip saved this a little bit.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm ok with Halo Infinite's graphics, got tired of seeing those gritty realistic type games..it actually looks like a Halo Game.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2020)

Is it me or there's something off with Halo Infinite's graphics? I can understand they're going for that authentic original Halo look and feel but it seems unfinished?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Is it me or there's something off with Halo Infinite's graphics? I can understand they're going for that authentic original Halo look and feel but it seems unfinished?


It’s possible that it just needs polishing. The gameplay looked good cinematic not bad but off as you say.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It’s possible that it just needs polishing. The gameplay looked good cinematic not bad but off as you say.


To be honest this game is way too important for the Halo franchise as a whole, I fear if Infinite fails Halo won't get another chance to shine again for quite a while... Maybe Microsoft rushed 343 to show unpolished gameplay just to keep the hype for the game AND the new Xbox going.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> To be honest this game is way too important for the Halo franchise as a whole, I fear if Infinite fails Halo won't get another chance to shine again for quite a while... Maybe Microsoft rushed 343 to show unpolished gameplay just to keep the hype for the game AND the new Xbox going.


I doubt it fails. I think the main thing is the combat looks really good they’ll likely fix what we saw today. They have about three months to fix what we saw and overall it didn’t seem like too huge of a problem. I think more than anything the gamepass is what props Xbox up because it is such a solid idea to begin with.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 23, 2020)

I made dis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2020)

thx for the free PS5 ad, Phil


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 23, 2020)

Yo that showcase impressive 

Props when props due


----------



## Xebec (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm sure mass effect trilogy remaster will be revealed at gamescon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2020)

fuck me, that apeface thing meme blew up within hours


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2020)

I knew it 

Halo Hd 

Never change M$


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 24, 2020)

No Contest
Xbone fans going to take another L to Sony.

Shit those Halo graphics didnt even look good...I think they looked better on Halo 3....was that really next gen lol.

Limited Gameplay...No Name Titles and a whole lot of teasers is this Console really getting launched this year?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2020)

MUH terraflops  

More like flops lol


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> MUH terraflops
> 
> More like flops lol



They still haven't learned ur box aint worth shit if there is nothing worth playing on it. 

Maybe they will catchup to Sony by the end of the console generation but the launch titles looking more sparse then a grocery shelf before a natural disaster.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 24, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> *Xbox boss feels Series X has a launch games and hardware advantage over PS5*



This aged well.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 24, 2020)

Yeah what actual gameplay graphics we saw didnt look better lol....and the game list was shabby even if you give them the benefit of the doubt for limited gameplay footage.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 24, 2020)

If I am not mistaken that isn’t the final build but I wish they would have shown a better one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2020)

I didn't even have time to see most of the footage from the conference but that Fable only got a fucking CGI trailer is aggressively frustrating. Obsidian's Avowed is Arx Fatalis as FUCK, the last thing I expected, even if all the small brained peasants are just spewing Skyrim.

Everwild looks gorgeous and actually interests me unlike their pirate game. Still no idea what game it actually is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2020)

Playstation's thing was much better, even if only because of the third party stuff.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I didn't even have time to see most of the footage from the conference but that Fable only got a fucking CGI trailer is aggressively frustrating. Obsidian's Avowed is Arx Fatalis as FUCK, the last thing I expected, even if all the small brained peasants are just spewing Skyrim.
> 
> Everwild looks gorgeous and actually interests me unlike their pirate game. Still no idea what game it actually is.


There were a couple that caught my attention I had definitely lost hope but that CGI trailer was a morale booster that made the event for me. I think striker was another one that caught my attention as well as that zombie one it looks good too.

There were like 22 games announced I just think it was good to see all of the different types especially the indie games that would never see the light of day if they weren’t on game pass. I think one of those games play on 120 FPS but I’m not sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If I am not mistaken that isn’t the final build but I wish they would have shown a better one.



The game is going to go to the factories for printing in 2-3 months. Its too late for massive graphical changes.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 24, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> The game is going to go to the factories for printing in 2-3 months. Its too late for massive graphical changes.


I don’t know too much about it that’s just what I heard.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 25, 2020)

Oh okay Aaron Greenberg confirms that it’s not the final product he goes on to say something about everyone working from home and that the build improvements are shown week after week.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)

haha plasma grenade go brrr


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 25, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh okay Aaron Greenberg confirms that it’s not the final product he goes on to say something about everyone working from home and that the build improvements are shown week after week.



He's lying. Halo Infinite has been in dev for 5 years. Its going to be released for printing in a couple of months. Studios usually spend this time testing and fixing bugs, not changing the game's entire graphical style. 

Think to yourself. If they had a better looking build why would they have not shown it? You can wait, week by week, and ask why don't they show the better looking builds. Your answer will be the same.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

Xbox direct has one major thing over the PS one. It actually showed next gen 60fps gameplay for their exclusive title.  

While all of the major Sony exclusives like Ratchet and Spiderman seemed to still be locked at 30fps. Everything else is moneyhatted timed exclusives like Deathloop and Ghostwire.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Xbox direct has one major thing over the PS one. It actually showed next gen 60fps gameplay for their exclusive title.
> 
> While all of the major Sony exclusives like Ratchet and Spiderman seemed to still be locked at 30fps. Everything else is moneyhatted timed exclusives like Deathloop and Ghostwire.



GT7 was 4K 60 FPS with ray tracing (unlike Halo)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)

>racing game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> GT7 was 4K 60 FPS with ray tracing (unlike Halo)



They didn't actually show that at their direct tho. The stream was still at 30fps and bit a choppy to boot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I made dis.



This would make for a great emote


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >racing game



If their racing game WASN'T 60fps, it'd be a joke. But GT doing fine for what it is.

Infinite's performance is what AAA games should strive for but Christ, it looks rough. Capcom is really out fucking skilling both Sony in performance and Microsoft in graphics all across the board.

I do remember reading about key Devs leaving mid development and I guess that shows? Garbage graphics and upgrades promised, not delivered. This is some SF5 shit with IT PLAYS GOOD BUT THE REST OF THE STUFF IS FOR LATER, K? TRUST US.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)

I'll still play Infinite tbh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2020)

It looks less 4-5 garbage and more classic Halo with fun gimmicks. No wonder they've been doing the Halo Collection for years, it's like their testing ground to see what people want from the series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

It's not like Forza won't do the same or even better numbers than GT anyways. 

But non-arcade racing games are boring. I'd rather play Life is hella Stronge again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

Burnout Paradise is still the best last racing game I have ever played, and that game is over a decade old. Mario Kart 8 and SEGA All Stars Transformed tie for second place.

It's amazing how arcade racing games are regressing 

I used to be all about that.

I hear that indie F-Zero/Wipeout clone made for the Switch is pretty good too tho.


----------



## Karma (Jul 25, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> GT7 was 4K 60 FPS with ray tracing (unlike Halo)


>The fucking car porn game


----------



## Karma (Jul 25, 2020)

Ratchet and Clanck is 30 fps bro


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)

God of War 2 in native 4K will still be 30 fps


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 25, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> He's lying. Halo Infinite has been in dev for 5 years. Its going to be released for printing in a couple of months. Studios usually spend this time testing and fixing bugs, not changing the game's entire graphical style.
> 
> Think to yourself. If they had a better looking build why would they have not shown it? You can wait, week by week, and ask why don't they show the better looking builds. Your answer will be the same.


I can only go off of what I was told and it’s not like the whole game looks terrible it seems to be a way older build from at least 6 to 11 months ago. I truly don’t have a dog in this fight because I have never played Halo nor did I want to. I just think it’s better to see what a final product looks like.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh okay Aaron Greenberg confirms that it’s not the final product he goes on to say something about everyone working from home and that the build improvements are shown week after week.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 25, 2020)

That’s completely up to you lol.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They didn't actually show that at their direct tho. The stream was still at 30fps and bit a choppy to boot.



They did. It was 4K 60 FPS output.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's not like Forza won't do the same or even better numbers than GT anyways.
> 
> But non-arcade racing games are boring. I'd rather play Life is hella Stronge again.



Doubt. GT usually has better tech than Forza.



SakuraLover16 said:


> it seems to be a way older build from at least 6 to 11 months ago.



Dude stop spouting lies. There isn't a single source that says its a 6-11 month old build. Just stop lying to yourself and others


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 25, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Dude stop spouting lies. There isn't a single source that says its a 6-11 month old build. Just stop lying to yourself and others


Dude stop getting agitated over a game and console you don’t plan on buying anyways lol.


A tweet from a 343 employee confirms this but I don’t know where the tweet is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> They did. It was 4K 60 FPS output.



The stream was at 30 fps so I had to search for it. Guess you were right.

But at the risk of sounding like I am backtracking, Shiba is right. Kinda hard to care about car porn.



Zensuki said:


> Doubt. GT usually has better tech than Forza.



Remains to be seen. Although Forza usually looks much better than GT to me usually.

This was on current gen


And this is the GT7 trailer at full 60fps


Forza still kinda holds up


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)

> GT usually has better tech than Forza.


not true


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 25, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Dude stop getting agitated over a game and console you don’t plan on buying anyways lol.
> 
> 
> A tweet from a 343 employee confirms this but I don’t know where the tweet is



Quote where it says 6-11 months or GTFO 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The stream was at 30 fps so I had to search for it. Guess you were right.
> 
> But at the risk of sounding like I am backtracking, Shiba is right. Kinda hard to care about car porn.
> 
> ...





Shiba D. Inu said:


> not true



Talking about FM. FH is a 30 FPS (on base console), open world, arcade racer.
GT and FM are 60 FPS sim racers.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 25, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Quote where it says 6-11 months or GTFO


Do you see work in progress and not current build? We don’t need to split hairs considering your original post questions the validity of Aaron’s statement which Alhanna (butchered her name) corroborates.


Zensuki said:


> *He's lying. Halo Infinite has been in dev for 5 years. Its going to be released for printing in a couple of months. Studios usually spend this time testing and fixing bugs, not changing the game's entire graphical style. *
> 
> Think to yourself. If they had a better looking build why would they have not shown it? You can wait, week by week, and ask why don't they show the better looking builds. Your answer will be the same.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)

this is Craig


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Skaddix (Jul 26, 2020)

X Box Series L


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

Wait, someone from the gaming industry gets it 


SakuraLover16 said:


> Do you see work in progress and not current build? We don’t need to split hairs considering your original post questions the validity of Aaron’s statement which Alhanna (butchered her name) corroborates.


Ignore Shiba, he has bad taste in many things


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2020)

I think the issue is more if something is available on PC and I only have money to buy a PS or Xbox...why would I not just buy PS and just play Xbox games on PC using game pass.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Wait, someone from the gaming industry gets it


I actually subscribed to her because of this video she seems pretty cool.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ignore Shiba, he has bad taste in many things


I thought that was the other guy’s post.


Skaddix said:


> I think the issue is more if something is available on PC and I only have money to buy a PS or Xbox...why would I not just buy PS and just play Xbox games on PC using game pass.


That would be totally fine they aren’t trying to really sell you the hardware but the ecosystem. You subscribing to gamepass is a win to them regardless of whether you get the Xbox or not.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I thought that was the other guy’s post.


Doesn't matter, I Need to hit him back for all that spamming of Nvidia stuff ... I have 2 Nvidia cards and subscribed to Geforce Now so I don't get him!



Skaddix said:


> I think the issue is more if something is available on PC and I only have money to buy a PS or Xbox...why would I not just buy PS and just play Xbox games on PC using game pass.


They do not care, it seems many don't understand.

They are making options, PC they own windows, Xbox Series X strongest Console and it will be Sony Fanboys and probably the cheapest console with the other one.

It seems you guys don't get it, Sony is making those 10 games per generation to sell PS for the ecosystem aka to sell games for 30% revenue + PS+ there is the money.

They are not making a lot of money with their Exclusivities + hardware, that is the bonus but most of the revenue is 30% per 3rd party game + subscription which is pure profit no investment.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2020)

Strongest Console you say well Halo Infinite didn't show that . 

How much money sony makes isn't especially relevant...an xbox is worthless no matter its power if there is nothing worth playing on it.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> How much money sony makes isn't especially relevant...an xbox is worthless no matter its power if there is nothing worth playing on it.


And yeah Sony, Yeah The Last of Us 2, a great game that was.

Let's see: Fable IV, Obisidian's new Arx Fatality an actual RPG with money from M$, STALKER 2, and even that  Halo a 60Fps  with mouse and keyboard on PC, + Age of Empire IV, WasteLand 3.

And MS does not have games LOL!
I hate to repeat myself, but we don't all play onlyUncharted, Last of Us, God of War, and scratch Horizon that is on PC(basically similar games).

And Xbox is not saying you need a plastic console to play software because of muh SSD.



Skaddix said:


> Strongest Console you say well Halo Infinite didn't show that .


Aaa, that will also work on the Xbox one X so your point is?
It is called a cross-gen.



Skaddix said:


> an xbox is worthless no matter its power if there is nothing worth playing on it.



Sorry, there are gamers that don't only play 3rd person, hub like action-adventure, "stealth" games.
I would want more of Ghost less of last of Us but what ever.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> X Box Series L



Someone change the thread title to this!!!


Xbox Series L

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Someone change the thread title to this!!!
> 
> 
> Xbox Series L


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2020)

I cant stop laughing holy shit


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 27, 2020)

I mean there is over 100 games I get for 15 dollars a month on top of what I already have on Xbox so it’s not a bad deal on top of 1st party exclusives that I may not have to pay for.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I mean there is over 100 games I get for 15 dollars a month on top of what I already have on Xbox so it’s not a bad deal on top of 1st party exclusives that I may not have to pay for.


Everyone knows it is the best deal but what games LOL the same games that you have on PS5 minus their 10 games.
O forgot PS5 will have max 100 games from PS4, this will give you all the game from last gen + 100 games per 15$, yes PS5 will give you GTA V for 60$ again and some exclusives still in 30FPS 

LOL amusing those that don't like this

If Console players will not support this, PC players will.

Gamepass + Xcloud and Xbox games on Steam makes me give money to M$ and nothing to Sony.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I have 2 Nvidia cards


probably 1050 and 1060 3GB


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> probably 1050 and 1060 3GB


Laptop one and 1070 both on the laptop the second one is into an External GPU Format, modified by myself through a mini PCI-Express port from the laptop.

1060 even 6GB was a shit card I have an rx580 that bets the shit of it in 2020.

the RTX cards are also shitty, only the 1080ti was worth in that gereration~ 2080 the 5700Xt and the shit 2080ti that at best is worth 700$.


If the 3080Ti or 3090 is again 1000-1500$ is dead on arrival as I would rather use your Geforce now cloud service for ray tracing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I would rather use your Geforce now cloud service


> and he calls himself a PC gaymer


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > and he calls himself a PC gaymer


Yes, aka I play on what I want be it 1080 or 4k, 60fps.

Again that has 60fps, PS5 is still on 30fps with that fast SSD and all.

I can play my games now and in 20 years, don't need to buy another version of them, can mod them myself.

Souls game in 30fps is shit.

And l can choose between mouse+keyboard and any of the 4 controllers that I own.

The only controller that is ok for FPS is one of my steam controllers.

So many perks for PC so many minuses for a console, like playing for only, hell no even if I don't really play multiplayer that much.

Now add that you get Sony+ Xbox game and even Nintendo games thorough emulation.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Aaa, that will also work on the Xbox one X so your point is?
> It is called a cross-gen.



The problem is that as long as "On Xbox AND PC at launch." then no matter how good the games are for a huge number of people who play games the gaming reveal event was essentially a "Here's a list of reasons to NOT buy the Xbox series x consoles.". When the reveal event was supposed to be why everyone should pick the Xbox.  It failed at the intention.

Now don't get me wrong I get where Microsoft is coming from.  The executives have wanted out of the console industry for a while now but with huge pushbacks from other parts of the company.  This whole if it comes out on Xbox it comes out on PC, you know what I applaud.  It saves people money who actually listens to them.  They know they have windows 10 and everyone and their mother has it now, they know they'll get money either way and their not saying you have to buy the Xbox to play it.

It honestly looks like this might be the last out and out console generation for Microsoft, they already said they're not competing with Nintendo and Sony anymore.  So they're moving to a different market where apple and google are pushing into which they said are their main competitors now.  It is showing and honestly, I wish them all the best.  Right now I'm saving a lot of money (my pc gets upgraded anyway), I get the games and I can also use saved money on the PlayStation and play the sony games too.

TL : DR

Microsoft takes the L for trying to push their next generation of console.
But for me also earns a W for allowing me to play their games without spending hundreds on a console but allowing me to spend money on their products elsewhere.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Now don't get me wrong I get where Microsoft is coming from. The executives have wanted out of the console industry for a while now but with huge pushbacks from other parts of the company. This whole if it comes out on Xbox it comes out on PC, you know what I applaud. It saves people money who actually listens to them. They know they have windows 10 and everyone and their mother has it now, they know they'll get money either way and their not saying you have to buy the Xbox to play it.


Call me in 10 years and let's see who won in the long turn, PS exclusivities or Game pass!


My money is on  game pass.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2020)

I am not going to argue Last of Us 2 was a great game.

The difference is Sony doesn't just rely on One Exclusive to carry the lineup ala Halo so sure Last of Us 2 can be shit but God of War and Spiderman were great. Sony is not a one hit exclusive wonder, its next game up at Sony. So if one game sucks, they have a whole fucking All Star Team if one game has a bad release.

Game Pass is a great deal though but you don't needan Xbox if everything is on PC anyway.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I am not going to argue Last of Us 2 was a great game.
> 
> The difference is Sony doesn't just rely on One Exclusive to carry the lineup ala Halo so sure Last of Us 2 can be shit but God of War and Spiderman were great. Sony is not a one hit exclusive wonder, its next game up at Sony. So if one game sucks, they have a whole fucking All Star Team if one game has a bad release.


Yeah all those game are similar.

I just named you several games that I enjoy more than Last Of Us most of them are not on PS4 because most of those players only play that one genre.

You guys like those cinematics, yeah all on 30 fps and into a hub, no thanks, we get that Sony can make interactive movie games but make something else also.



Ren. said:


> Let's see: Fable IV, Obisidian's new Arx Fatality an actual RPG with money from M$, STALKER 2, and even that Halo a 60Fps with mouse and keyboard on PC, + Age of Empire IV, WasteLand 3.


Again PC gamers play a lot of diverse games not only motion-captured, scripted corridor based, cover shooter with "stealth".

Yes Spiderman was great so was GOW, yet GOW is more of the same, from the hack and slash to third-person replace the gun with trowable axe etc.

All very good and crafted games. But let's be real most want to be  Uncharted and Last of US.

Blood Borne, Persona 5 Royal, Horizon Zero Dawn, and Ghost are what I would like to play!

We already got Person 4 so 5 will also come. HRZ is coming in 10 days, what I want the most is Blood Borne and Demon Souls the original,you can keep the remake.

O and last but not least, Ghost is the best from the Users on Metacritic because again it is not like the same thing all over again, it is not another  Uncharted or Last of US.



Skaddix said:


> Game Pass is a great deal though but you don't needan Xbox if everything is on PC anyway.


And I wonder why is that a bad thing for many, you have the option of the strongest console if you don't have the money for a  PC and if you want more quality but still game pass a PC.

With PS you get the same thing as the P4 yet only 100 games compatible, if it was not for Smart Delivery you would have bought all those games again as GTA V and you will get Last Of Us par 3, GOW2, HRZ 2 and some other games that will make 10 games to brag to those PC players and Xbox users.

Disco Elysium a PC exclusive is going so was Divinity Original Sin 2, so will Mount and Blade 2 to PS, I was like, marvelous more sales more money for sequels.


HRZ is coming on PC, blasphemy I will cancel my preorder, how could you do this to us Sony! 

And Sony is I am making money on that 30% from the 3rd party games and PS+  you gullible fools.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2020)

Do you work for EA there Ren? Cause that is what you sound like hating on single player games...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Do you work for EA there Ren? Cause that is what you sound like hating on single player games...


Neah I "worked" for Ubisoft as an intern in 2015 while in university now I am working for a company that does Ubi's ubicrap site and other 20 projects.

Now regarding SP, I only like SP games from like 2000 and I own more SP games that most have played in their life.

Gamepass includes a lot of SP and what I am against is exclusivity or just cloud services as Stadia.

Nvidia Now in synergy with steam or Steam in synergy with Gamepass is great for consumers.

Sony's exclusivities were never good for consumers just for their ecosystem, Demon Souls only been on PS3 is an example where the cell architecture + exclusivity made so only few could play that game, well I play it on PC but not thanks to Sony's efforts.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 28, 2020)

I wonder what will happen if Microsoft punches up by buying WB.


----------



## sworder (Jul 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> The problem is that as long as "On Xbox AND PC at launch." then no matter how good the games are for a huge number of people who play games the gaming reveal event was essentially a "Here's a list of reasons to NOT buy the Xbox series x consoles.". When the reveal event was supposed to be why everyone should pick the Xbox.  It failed at the intention.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong I get where Microsoft is coming from.  The executives have wanted out of the console industry for a while now but with huge pushbacks from other parts of the company.  This whole if it comes out on Xbox it comes out on PC, you know what I applaud.  It saves people money who actually listens to them.  They know they have windows 10 and everyone and their mother has it now, they know they'll get money either way and their not saying you have to buy the Xbox to play it.
> 
> ...


this is a bad take

Microsoft is not exiting the industry, they're positioning themselves as a service rather than a console. You know, like Netflix. What they want is to increase their reach of gamers and then get them to sub. They're going for a far more profitable route if they succeed than selling more consoles.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2020)

i like craig


i also like that M$ is pandering to my Windows gayming PC


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 28, 2020)

I don’t think it should be considered as pandering since they have always been in the PC market


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2020)

but they didnt release EVERYTHING on PC in X360 days

X360 was actually needed even if you had a PC in that gen


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 28, 2020)

Is this Craig?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I don’t think it should be considered as pandering since they have always been in the PC market



Not during the Xbox and Xbox 360 days.  Exclusives on those were real exclusives.  Later 2/3s of Xbox one gen and the entire Xbox series X gen is the "Don't buy this machine if you have a functioning PC." era of Xbox.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Not during the Xbox and Xbox 360 days.  Exclusives on those were real exclusives.  Later 2/3s of Xbox one gen and the entire Xbox series X gen is the "Don't buy this machine if you have a functioning PC." era of Xbox.


I mean wasn’t that them jumping at a chance to serve another demographic. Aren’t PC gamers a growing market compared to consoles?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2020)

Developing for the PS3 made Gaben anti-Playstation for life. Although I'm just sure he prefers the service approach they're doing.

And God damn, New Zealand is doing him good. Guy looks much healthier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Developing for the PS3 made Gaben anti-Playstation for life. Although I'm just sure he prefers the service approach they're doing.
> 
> And God damn, New Zealand is doing him good. Guy looks much healthier.


Is he really popular? He seems well respected.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 28, 2020)

His opinion on console gaming is irrelevant.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 28, 2020)

Craig put on some make up he cleans up nice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> His opinion on console gaming is irrelevant.



More relevant than some shmucks online shitposting about games in a Naruto forum, that's for sure.


----------



## Karma (Jul 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Developing for the PS3 made Gaben anti-Playstation for life.


I still dont know how Sony thought making it difficult to develop for was a good idea.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2020)

Craig cant even trace where covid originally came from so what makes you think he can do ray tracing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Developing for the PS3 made Gaben anti-Playstation for life. Although I'm just sure he prefers the service approach they're doing.
> 
> And God damn, New Zealand is doing him good. Guy looks much healthier.






Skaddix said:


> His opinion on console gaming is irrelevant.


Console gaming is irelvent for him so he is neutral.

I mean Sony puts HZD and Death Stranding on Steam, MS$ a lot + Halo,

Gabe: bitches I told you that your so called Piracy is a service problem and mine is that much better.
And for the Epic crowd, I still take 20% where Sony takes 30% and my store is still miles ahead vs any other.

I just added beta keys for devs to share them with a click so I am also dev centered and that was just last week, before that I made a feature so all streaming cloud based services can be integrated with Steam, first will be Geforce NOW!

Also he ported HL1&2 for PS2 so ...

If I have to Audit profesionally the shop called Steam vs  even all the rest combined, it would be still on top by 2-3 points by it as customer satisfaction or dev satisfaction, porbably publisher will not like it as much but who cares.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 29, 2020)

@Ren.  Except Sony is invested in Epic Games, a Steam Competitor so not exactly so unbiased.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> @Ren.  Except Sony is invested in Epic Games, a Steam Competitor so not exactly so unbiased.


Oh boy ...

Jul 9, 2020 - Sony has made a $250 million investment in Epic Games, the two companies announced on Thursday. The deal means Sony gets a 1.4 percent interest in the game development studio and publisher and gives Epic a valuation of $17.86 billio



Btw Steam is a private company 

So of course they bought stocks in Epic. Also as a investor that was not the best investment.

In exchange for Tencent's help, Tencent acquired approximately *48.4%* of Epic then issued share capital, equating to *40%* of total Epic – inclusive of both stock and employee stock options, for $330 million in June 2012.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 31, 2020)

Question do you feel like the WB acquisition is going to happen. If so I think they need to also buy the rights of a few characters as well.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 2, 2020)

Seems like y'all motherfuckers sleeping on Xbox this gen 

The game pass shit they keep announcing is tight as fuck 

Now halo free multiplayer ? Shiiiieeet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2020)

Xbox definitely has the best value if we assume the price is the same. But PS5 has the better games, even if nothing appeals to me so far except for Horizon 2. Everything else is on PC.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 2, 2020)

Craig is now the official Xbox Mascot. Phil said so lol


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2020)

Yay. Even more versions of the same console.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yay. Even more versions of the same console.


The S is supposed to be the budget version and I think it’s all digital. They also stopped producing all the other xboxes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2020)

Xbox Small Sex.

The marketing is on point.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The S is supposed to be the budget version and I think it’s all digital. They also stopped producing all the other xboxes



They should stop and close shop totally lol

Inb4 Elon Musk develops own OS and game console


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Xbox Small Sex.
> 
> The marketing is on point.



Soccer Karens trying to buy the new xbawks for little timmy


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 11, 2020)

XseX's main launch title has been delayed to 2021


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m pretty sure PS5 just has a miles morales DLC if I recall correctly


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2020)

My fucking sides


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2020)

Phil should just ship me a free SeX and then beg me to buy Gamepass


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)

Is this console any good?


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 11, 2020)

@Jake CENA Console War over before it begun...not going to ship with Halo that is all these Xbone fans have.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2020)

Why didn't the xbox just stick to a simple name?

Xbox
X2
X3
X4

We all know the system is pile of garbage but they could have at least gone with something memorable.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 11, 2020)

Halo Infinite Delays.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 11, 2020)

Am I the only one who likes Xbox? Sometimes it feels like me against the world....


----------



## Karma (Aug 11, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Am I the only one who likes Xbox? Sometimes it feels like me against the world....


@Krory


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't like anything.

But yeah ever since I went PC master race I'm split though I do think that Alanah Pearce has a good point that people seem to be sleeping on XBox Game Pass and how it's being expanded to almost _every game_. So for fifteen bucks a month you can just... stop buying games, and play their stuff on XBox or PC.

I also just get the impression that Microsoft is checking out on their whole console department. They've been pushing crossplay for years now and have more recently dove face-first in first-party cross-platforming even bringing over the new Gears and Halo games to PC so I gotta give them props at least for admitting that PC is king. Hopefully Sony comes around to it as well (though Lord knows they'll use poor Horizon sales on Steam as an excuse not to, ignoring the fact that the Horizon PC port was perhaps the _worst_ port we've seen on PC in decades).


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 12, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Am I the only one who likes Xbox? Sometimes it feels like me against the world....



I have both and will buy both. To be fair though I play PS4 more often.

But I don't get why Xbox gets shit on so hard. The Gamepass shit they have going is far better than anything Sony has on offer. Not to mention backwards compatibility.

But I guess it's the hip thing to do?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Am I the only one who likes Xbox? Sometimes it feels like me against the world....



Nah, man. I still got my 360 and some of my favorite games are Xbox exclusive and remastered by Micro themselves.

Honestly, there's no games I'm absolutely pumped for but Halo Infinite and Obsidian's Arx Fatalis looking game got my attention. Also hoping Fable doesn't suck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2020)

its either PS5 + PC (also has gamepass btw .. and lord gaben steam sales) or PS5 + SeX, if no PC


if you only HAD to choose *1* console due to budget reasons, then I would say PS5 as the ~more expensive choice (but also exclusives) and SeX as the more budget friendly choice (gamepass + better BC)


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, man. I still got my 360 and some of my favorite games are Xbox exclusive and remastered by Micro themselves.
> 
> Honestly, there's no games I'm absolutely pumped for but Halo Infinite and Obsidian's Arx Fatalis looking game got my attention. Also hoping Fable doesn't suck.



And those will all be on PC.

I think Microsoft really is just embracing the fact that they're portraying the Xbox as an alternative to a PC for people who can't afford to/don't know how to/are afraid to get into PC gaming or build a PC.


----------



## Karma (Aug 12, 2020)

I'd build a PC instead of buying a PS5 if there werent exclusives I wanted.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 12, 2020)

This is a nice change of pace XD


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 12, 2020)

Destroyed you @Deathbringerpt


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> @Jake CENA Console War over before it begun...not going to ship with Halo that is all these Xbone fans have.



They probably seen the trailer and were disgusted themselves how shitty it turned out to be lol

What are you gonna do with a Halo game running on 60fps if it looks like a ps2 game


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 13, 2020)

I think it’s supposed to run at 120 fps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I think it’s supposed to run at 120 fps



It is.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 13, 2020)

I wager it will be out in a few months after they fix a few things.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2020)

I like to think they learned their lesson when they released the Halo Collection completely fucked, which took them years to fix properly.


----------



## Karma (Aug 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like to think they learned their lesson when they released the Halo Collection completely fucked, which took them years to fix properly.


5 year delay incoming


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 13, 2020)

12 Teraflops...4K...120 FPS...Most Powerful Console Ever my Ass. 

Game doesnt even look better then Halo Reach on the Xbox 360 Version focus on that. 

The backgrounds generic, the environmental impact practically non existent, the models bad....


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 13, 2020)

It will look really nice with the few months they have bought : )


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2020)

It better be because this is the only game they have!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks like the Switch UI but cluttered.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Looks like the Switch UI but cluttered.



Last time gaming UI really wowed me was...fucking Bayonetta 2. Now everything ins this drab, boring, lame, simplistic minimalistic crap. Fucking everything. Just an empty void of personality because everything needs to look like you're using a smartphone.

Blasphemous did a good enough job, thinking back. Still the exception nowadays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Last time gaming UI really wowed me was...fucking Bayonetta 2. Now everything ins this drab, boring, lame, simplistic minimalistic crap. Fucking everything. Just an empty void of personality because everything needs to look like you're using a smartphone.
> 
> Blasphemous did a good enough job, thinking back. Still the exception nowadays.



Persona 5 bruh. 

Nier Automata also fit the game's perspective from the Pods/Androids so it was cool. Same with Astral Chain but it was a bit too cluttered for my liking. 

Samurai Shodown's is good. 
Guilty Gear Xrd is also nice. 
Bloodstained's is functional but at least not boring.
DMC5 is reminiscent of the old games so it was okay by me.  
I like the REmake's UI too. Very slick. 

I kinda agree with you but Bayonetta 2 was a long time ago.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Last time gaming UI really wowed me was...fucking Bayonetta 2. Now everything ins this drab, boring, lame, simplistic minimalistic crap. Fucking everything. Just an empty void of personality because everything needs to look like you're using a smartphone.
> 
> Blasphemous did a good enough job, thinking back. Still the exception nowadays.



Persona 5 bro


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 21, 2020)

So what was that email to all Xbox players WB sent. I know that Microsoft didn’t buy the gaming studios.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 27, 2020)

Did Xbox show anything at Gamescom? I missed it.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 30, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Am I the only one who likes Xbox?


Yes


SakuraLover16 said:


> Sometimes it feels like me against the world....


You like Sakura and Xbox...

It might actually be you vs the world


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 30, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Yes


Shut your face


Francyst said:


> You like Sakura and Xbox...
> 
> It might actually be you vs the world


It’s popular to hate on both for little reason.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 31, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Yes
> 
> You like Sakura and Xbox...
> 
> It might actually be you vs the world



Excuse me enormous belly, did you not read my post? Probably too busy eating and farting


----------



## Francyst (Aug 31, 2020)

For some reason there is a blank space above me. Did adblock glitch out and erase part of the page?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Aug 31, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Shut your face
> 
> It’s popular to hate on both for little reason.


It's not hate. It's just genuinely funny to mess with the few fans that still fight hard for it. It's even funnier because there is almost no reason to own a Xbox so they can't fight back


----------



## Francyst (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh and the negativity towards Sakura is definitely hate


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 31, 2020)

Francyst said:


> It's not hate. It's just genuinely funny to mess with the few fans that still fight hard for it. It's even funnier because there is almost no reason to own a Xbox so they can't fight back


It’s actually the opposite for me I don’t have a real reason to own a PlayStation lol. I don’t care for any of their exclusives because I mainly play third party games but I do like the sound of a potential Fable game XD.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 31, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Oh and the negativity towards Sakura is definitely hate


I know that lol. I’m in the fandom.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 31, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It’s actually the opposite for me I don’t have a real reason to own a PlayStation lol. I don’t care for any of their exclusives



...not even dudebro gamers can say this at this point


SakuraLover16 said:


> because I mainly play third party games but I do like the sound of a potential Fable game XD


A bigger playerbase for multiplayer is still a reason over Xbox, but I'm not sure that matters if you just play gta, sports games or fps 

I know you play MK though. MK is one of the bigger titles in the genre but it's still a fighting game. What are those matchmaking times looking like


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2020)

Francyst said:


> ...not even dudebro gamers can say this at this point



Maybe try reading the rest of the sentence instead of conveniently cutting it short. And for focusing on multiplayer "issues", you do know that PS exclusives are pretty much all single player, right?

And fucking Mortal Kombat of all fighting shits sales on every platform, maybe pick literally any other fighting game to try and have half a point.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 31, 2020)

Francyst said:


> not even dudebro gamers can say this at this point


I’m not a dude bro gamer lol. I’m not that interested in exclusives. A lot of the best titles are third party games.


Francyst said:


> A bigger playerbase for multiplayer is still a reason over Xbox, but I'm not sure that matters if you just play gta, sports games or fps
> 
> I know you play MK though. MK is one of the bigger titles in the genre but it's still a fighting game. What are those matchmaking times looking like


Mk11 is cross platform lol. I don’t play GTA either. Also there are millions of people who play on Xbox so I won’t be lacking people to play with.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 31, 2020)

*Link Removed*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 31, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> *Link Removed*


He always uses my avy lol


----------



## Francyst (Aug 31, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe try reading the rest of the sentence instead of conveniently cu


Not sure what you're talking about here. I addressed his entire post, but since it makes you this mad I'm going to do it again


Deathbringerpt said:


> And for focusing on multiplayer "issues", you do know that PS exclusives are pretty


What is your point?


Deathbringerpt said:


> And fucking Mortal Kombat of all fighting shits


No multiplat fighting game sells as much as it does on PS. It doesn't matter anyways because 90% of players drop fighting games after they're done mashing for a few days. I imagine fighting games on other platforms become discord fighters.

Even the activity on DBFZ(the biggest FG this gen) is kinda spooky outside of DLC periods.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 31, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’m not a dude bro gamer lol. I’m not that interested in exclusives. A lot of the best titles are third party games.


 


SakuraLover16 said:


> Mk11 is cross platform lol. I don’t play GTA either. Also there are millions of people who play on Xbox so I won’t be lacking people to play with.


Mmm I didn't know MK11 was class platform. I'll get you next time


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe try reading the rest of the sentence instead of conveniently cutting it short.



People still read in 2020?
News to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2020)

There’s this news regarding the price of xbot series x accidentally leaked by Pringles of all things...and its $999 lmao 

Goodluck M$


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 4, 2020)

Lol you really think they are gonna put out a console in a pandemic and expect someone to pay 1,000 dollars for it. That price is likely a placeholder.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2020)

I always refer to Pringles for my gaming related leaks. They're the most trustworthy source you can think of.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I always refer to Pringles for my gaming related leaks. They're the most trustworthy source you can think of.


You may be right! Maybe I shouldn’t have been so hasty. I’m almost sure Pringle’s has a high trustworthy index.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Lol you really think they are gonna put out a console in a pandemic and expect someone to pay 1,000 dollars for it. That price is likely a placeholder.



Exactly there's no way they're going to sell the Xbox series X for $1k.  You could get a better PC by miles at that price and still get the play all the games at release.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Exactly there's no way they're going to sell the Xbox series X for $1k.  You could get a better PC by miles at that price and still get the play all the games at release.


I agree I thought it would be really obvious though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2020)

That's not how it works tho. Each major western market region (US, Euro, GB) gets the same price point without currency exchange in mind. Both US and Euro regions get for example exactly 500 in both EUR and USD. That's not exactly the same valuation. If you convert R13,500 to EUR it results in around EUR 688.00 and to GBP you get GBP 613.00, so it's more than likely around 600 to 650 bucks.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 5, 2020)

Could be cheaper if they are trying to undercut Sony consoles always sell at a loss anyways I’ve heard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2020)

It's still bullshit expensive but it's not 900 bucks or 1k


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 7, 2020)

Hm, interesting if true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2020)

299 is a bit steep for a speaker.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2020)

Rofl 

That boombox looks like shit 

And there’s like $25 monthly charge? Is this for streaming games or downloading it directly to your drive? And is this separate with the usual xbox live subscription? 

Sonywinslol...as expected


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2020)

Craig-sama in your home for only $299


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Melodie (Sep 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's not how it works tho. Each major western market region (US, Euro, GB) gets the same price point without currency exchange in mind. Both US and Euro regions get for example exactly 500 in both EUR and USD. That's not exactly the same valuation. If you convert R13,500 to EUR it results in around EUR 688.00 and to GBP you get GBP 613.00, so it's more than likely around 600 to 650 bucks.



Series S: 250 Euros. (300 USD)
Series X: 450 Euros. (500 USD)

Seems like there is currency exchange in mind now.


----------



## Xebec (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2020)

I kinda dig this "cheaper" alternative for net gen consoles considering the normal version is going to have a ridiculous pricepoint.

More options are always good. And having a console that's not so big, it can double as furniture.

I *might* get one for a glorified BC machine. I wanna play Ninja Gaiden 1 and 2 plus Panzer Dragoon Orta optimized as fuck.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 8, 2020)

Isn’t PlayStation in the exact same boat? Don’t they have miles morales and 1 launch title?.

The black circles is a little jarring but it still has performances as high as 120 FPS.  If this is the true design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 8, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Xbox X: 499 $/€
> Xbox S: 299 $/€
> 
> PS5 Drive: 499 $/€
> PS5 Digital: 399 $/€



This was tweeted two or so weeks ago. 

One price known so far and it was correct.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I kinda dig this "cheaper" alternative for net gen consoles considering the normal version is going to have a ridiculous pricepoint.
> 
> More options are always good. And having a console that's not so big, it can double as furniture.
> 
> I *might* get one for a glorified BC machine. I wanna play Ninja Gaiden 1 and 2 plus Panzer Dragoon Orta optimized as fuck.



Isn't the Small Sex discless?

It's basically an Xbox Pass Box ()





Melodie said:


> Series S: 250 Euros. (300 USD)
> Series X: 450 Euros. (500 USD)
> 
> Seems like there is currency exchange in mind now.



Well I guess they figured people can just import shit these days since shit's all region free.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2020)

Having said that. It'll probably do super well due to the price alone.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 8, 2020)

So it has 4 Teraflops but runs like it has 6? It also seems fairly cheap. I think I’m still getting the fridge though.

I know the S will have decent sales


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't the Small Sex discless?
> 
> It's basically an Xbox Pass Box ()



Shit, you're right. Lame. Okay, I definitely won't get it. Maybe I'll just get a current gen if I just want a BC machine.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 8, 2020)

Better quality video:


I dunno how many games you can fit with 512GB, but I guess we'll see. Probably gonna need a memory card.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2020)

Being diskless and only 512GB is going to be a problem.  Especially with more and more games being 100GB+ in size.  At best this is 2 CoDs + game streaming.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Being diskless and only 512GB is going to be a problem.  Especially with more and more games being 100GB+ in size.  At best this is 2 CoDs + game streaming.



1tb expansion ssd is gonna be $300 too 

Buying a 1tb sounds like going buying the console twice and M$ will manipulate the stats and count the ssd sales towards console sales. Very smart move imho


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 8, 2020)

Now that Xbox has been forced to make their move. I hear that they will capitalize by revealing a few things.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 8, 2020)

I feel like they only did this cos it got leaked. Now, those same people need to leak the Series X price.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 8, 2020)

Look at all you whiny motherfuckers. $299 for a next gen console. Cheaper than a PS4 pro and Xbox One X. I'm not jumping for joy at the digital only shit, but God damn some of you are annoying as fuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xebec (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Look at all you whiny motherfuckers. $299 for a next gen console. Cheaper than a PS4 pro and Xbox One X. I'm not jumping for joy at the digital only shit, but God damn some of you are annoying as fuck



Because it's $299 for something that essentially if you have a PC (aka everyone and their mother) you're getting absolutely nothing for.  

Not only that but the console is going to be practically useless. Right now we're already seeing games reaching over 100GB and the growth of memory required isn't going to stop anytime soon.  With 512GB SSD with it being digital-only is absolute insanity.  Increase in installation size is just going to make that tougher and tougher to go with.

A digital-only console is going to need to have 1TB minimum.    If the extension is $220 then that in of itself is insanity. To have a console with actual disk space worth a damn you're not paying $299 you're shelling out (if true) $520.  There are 1TB SSDs being sold on Amazon right now for 1/3 of the price right now.

No one in their right mind is going to pay that for a machine that has absolutely 0 exclusives.  Don't give me shit about console exclusives, that's just fancy talk.   ALL Xbox games are going to be on the PC.  Why should I or any other consumer spend in reality $520 to play games on a machine when I can play all the games already, on a machine that I already have, where for $520 I can spread out to upgrade when need be with GPU one year, SSD the next, Memory/processor another year.  Then at the same time with Sony/Nintendo actually having exclusives look to buying their consoles to play games I can't play anywhere else.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 8, 2020)

Files this Gen I heard will be more compressed and probably won’t take up as much space. As far as exclusives go not everyone has a PC or enjoys PC gaming. Casual game players probably aren’t going to have a $1000+ dollar rig lying around either or a 4K tv just screaming to be used. Microsoft isn’t just attempting to reach out to hardcore gamers and truthfully they can care less about whether you buy their consoles they would rather you subscribe to their gamepass and with things like smart delivery it becomes much more enticing. 

I personally don’t care for PS exclusives because I don’t have much interest in most and whatever I do have interest in I don’t mind watching a play through of it on YouTube.

Ifeel like no matter how you look at it this console will sell and for a great value as well. Had they had a larger memory capacity they would be more expensive especially during a time that have people strapped for cash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 9, 2020)

The low SSD space definitely relativizes the price point. The S is clearly intended to be used in combination with the game pass, which adds to your cost over time, unless you had it before anyway. 

Using it any other way will make it a nonstarter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 9, 2020)

And the problem is also that you can't even play games from the cloud on consoles/PC, yet. Cloud gaming will go in beta for just android devices. So even if you do have game pass, you're still gonna have to download the games.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

See? You are buying the console twice-ish! 

This S model is useless. Just go for the series X model.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 9, 2020)

Also wouldn’t it be smarter to wait for an official price to drop has no one learned from the Pringle’s fiasco?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2020)

Khris said it best. This is a Game Pass Box since it's doing so well for them. Normies are all about paying for shit in installments now that the entertainment industry is getting everyone used to subscription models. They also don't give a darn about exclusives and usually go for big third party games anyway. And since it's discless, you'll have to buy whatever game you actually want to own upfront. So none of that free upgrade, BC shit. 

The more I think about this S version, the more I realize it's a shittier normie gaming machine, right down to the smaller pricepoint. And considering that the PS5 is going down the same road but they don't even have a gamepass, they have their PSN+ which is a lot more limited than Gayming Netflix.


----------



## Xebec (Sep 9, 2020)

It's  happening  now it's sony's tirn


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2020)

Lets say Endeavor arrives right here instead of Gran Torino, just as the kids leave.

There you go. 500 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Khris said it best. This is a Game Pass Box since it's doing so well for them. Normies are all about paying for shit in installments now that the entertainment industry is getting everyone used to subscription models. They also don't give a darn about exclusives and usually go for big third party games anyway. And since it's discless, you'll have to buy whatever game you actually want to own upfront.
> 
> The more I think about this S version, the more I realize it's a shittier normie gaming machine, right down to the smaller pricepoint. And considering that the PS5 is going down the same road but they don't even have a gamepass, they have their PSN+ which is a lot more limited than Gayming Netflix.


What about Playstation Now? At least they have cloud gaming for their consoles.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


>





Melodie said:


> Series S: 250 Euros. (300 USD)


Wait what 


SakuraLover16 said:


> Isn’t PlayStation in the exact same boat? Don’t they have miles morales and 1 launch title?.
> 
> The black circles is a little jarring but it still has performances as high as 120 FPS.  If this is the true design.


Ignore the PS fanboys.



blakstealth said:


> I feel like they only did this cos it got leaked.


Wait you guys believe that this was leaked?

And not free marketing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2020)

I have no race in shitty console wars but 300 and 500 bucks is good. Sony should be a little concerned with the Series S tbh.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> A digital-only console is going to need to have 1TB minimum. If the extension is $220 then that in of itself is insanity


So PS5 digital is fucked with that 800 GB?

You guys wanted SSD NVME PCIExpree 4.0 at 5Gb/s.

....

Some thought that would not be 200$ per TB?





Nemesis said:


> TB SSDs being sold on Amazon right now for 1/3 of the price right now.


Not this:
SSD NVME PCIExpree 4.0 at 5Gb/s.
LOL
      /Sabrent-Internal-Extreme-Performance-SB-ROCKET-NVMe4-1TB/dp/B07TLYWMYW

If you guys want to extend the PS5 memory this is what you need at a minimum if not better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> What about Playstation Now? At least they have cloud gaming for their consoles.



That's definitely a plus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2020)

We are teaming up with Electronic Arts to provide Xbox Game Pass Ultimate and PC members with an EA Play membership at no additional cost starting this holiday. This means Ultimate members can enjoy EA Play on Xbox One, Xbox Series X and S, and Windows 10 PCs, and Xbox Game Pass for PC members get EA Play on Windows 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> What about Playstation Now? At least they have cloud gaming for their consoles.


Gaypass has some cloud gaming


> Not only will EA Play titles be available on console and PC, this holiday, some of the best EA Play games will also be available for Xbox Game Pass Ultimate members to play on Android devices via the cloud at no additional charge.




also that xCloud tihng is coming too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2020)

The fuck is EAPass? They also have a subscription model?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fuck is EAPass? They also have a subscription model?


renamed EA access


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> And the problem is also that you can't even play games from the cloud on consoles/PC, yet. Cloud gaming will go in beta for just android devices. So even if you do have game pass, you're still gonna have to download the games.


I'm an Alpha so miss me with that.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Gaypass has some cloud gaming


Yeah, but it's only for android devices right now. You can't do it on consoles or PC, yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2020)

If this shit includes Fifa and Call of Duty Xbox is gonna be off to a great start.

Edit: scratch that. Looks like Fifa is already part of it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If this shit includes Fifa and Call of Duty Xbox is gonna be off to a great start.
> 
> Edit: scratch that. Looks like Fifa is already part of it.



I’m a bit confused. Does this only cover older xbox games or does it also included next gen games? If it’s the latter, then this is a good deal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m a bit confused. Does this only cover older xbox games or does it also included next gen games? If it’s the latter, then this is a good deal.



Next gen. And first party games get included on release date. If they improve their first party games, this is a very good deal indeed. They should try to get as much weab and indie shit in there as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Next gen. And first party games get included on release date. If they improve their first party games, this is a very good deal indeed. They should try to get as much weab and indie shit in there as well.



Damn. It sounds good indeed. The only problem is where to find the money to buy a 5tb ssd lol. 

Sony is going to play catch up now.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> We are teaming up with Electronic Arts to provide Xbox Game Pass Ultimate and PC members with an EA Play membership at no additional cost starting this holiday. This means Ultimate members can enjoy EA Play on Xbox One, Xbox Series X and S, and Windows 10 PCs, and Xbox Game Pass for PC members get EA Play on Windows 10.


Damn ...


Was ninjaed by the dog.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fuck is EAPass? They also have a subscription model?


yes, also Ubisoft has one


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> The only problem is where to find the money to buy a 5tb ssd lol.


Xcloud, no SSD needed 

I know from experience as I have, 250 SSD internal, 1TB external, 1TB HDD and 6 TB HDD and I mostly use the cloud because it is easier.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2020)

How does the ecosystem thing work btw? If I buy an xbox store game on PC can I download it on the Series Boxes?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How does the ecosystem thing work btw? If I buy an xbox store game on PC can I download it on the Series Boxes?


I don't really know that ...

Maybe buy game pass, test it on both and buy it where you want


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Xcloud, no SSD needed
> 
> I know from experience as I have, 250 SSD internal, 1TB external, 1TB HDD and 6 TB HDD and I mostly use the cloud because it is easier.



I never tried streaming video games before and im not confident that my connection would be able to handle that shit lol


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I never tried streaming video games before and im not confident that my connection would be able to handle that shit lol


Shit I forgot not anyone has a Gigabit connection like me and unlimited


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2020)

The Series S seems like a good portable device if you want to take your console to your friend's house or something.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Shit I forgot not anyone has a Gigabit connection like me and unlimited



So old gen...


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Series S seems like a good portable device if you want to take your console to your friend's house or something.



What if you dont have any friends?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> What if you dont have any friends?



Then you get to feel sorry for yourself.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Then you get to feel sorry for yourself.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

So Yeah thanks to M$ owning the OS, PS5's SSD will not be better as they will use the extra TF of the GPU to decompress and compress the data!

@SakuraLover16  just for you this info.

 It's based on Microsoft's DirectStorage API, the same thing making the next-gen Xbox Series X a bit damned quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2020)

Question, what’s the difference between the X and S besides size and price obviously? Might get the S as gift for my bro in the future.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Question, what’s the difference between the X and S besides size obviously? Might get this as a gift for my bro in the future.


GPU power: X is 3X time more powerful, -6GB of RAM, no Disk drive, 1440p design vs 4k, 60% less volume, Size of SSD- half of it, and price -200$.

*In comparison, this is what we know about the Xbox Series S specs so far:*

CPU: Eight-core 3.6GHz (3.4GHz with SMT) custom AMD 7nm.
GPU: 4 teraflops at 1.550GHz.
RAM: 10GB GDDR6.
Frame rate: Up to 120 fps.
Resolution: 1440p with 4K upscaling.
Optical: No disk drive.
Storage: 512GB NVMe SSD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2020)

That smol storage gonna suck. Especially if you're trying to sell the xbox pass. 

>Here, we have over 100 games in our library that you can only play two at a time


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let me dunk a little more on the PS5's SSD Zehaha.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, there's the AMD option, which rewards you with plenty of speedy cores. Those who hanker after serious power should probably pick up the Ryzen 9 3900X ($430), which is a 12-core, 24-thread monster with a turbo boost of 4.6GHz. If you don't need so many cores, then the 8-core, 16-thread Ryzen 7 3700X will see you right for a few years, and at $290 it's a decent value proposition too.
> ...



Lets be real here. None of those things you mention will work and expect a $500 tag.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Here, we have over 100 games in our library that you can only play two at a time


They mitigated that with the Xcloud, that is why this is a digital-only.

But you have a point for those with bad connections aka mostly anybody.

Maybe they will also make payments for 2TB SSD :



Sequential ReadUp to 7,000 MB/s * Performance may vary based on system hardware & configuration
Sequential WriteUp to 5,000 MB/s * Performance may vary based on system hardware & configuration



Jake CENA said:


> Lets be real here.


Never denied that.

I want to use my next rig for video editing so yeah 

I paid 500$ for a new phone and I hate phones.

Also don't expect your PS5 to be 500$ as you will need a 1TB/2TB SSD for those games as PS5 has 800GB so +200-400$ at a minimum.

And the games that will be ported + the internet subscription, I will be paying it upfront, you will be paying it by getting more expensive games and older games, internet subscription, and that storage that is expensive.

I will mitigate my expenses by doing research for investment, games, and actual work so ...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Shit I forgot not anyone has a Gigabit connection like me and unlimited


I have those things lol.

It’s great to see Xbox swinging and fighting hard. I heard there is some gameplay they’ve released do you know where I can find it?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I have those things lol.
> 
> It’s great to see Xbox swinging and fighting hard. I heard there is some gameplay they’ve released do you know where I can find it?



Halo Infinte :  State of Decay 3 :  Forza Motorsport :  Everwild :  Tell me why :  The outer Worlds Peril on Gordon :  Grounded :  Avowed :  As dusk falls :  Psychonauts 2 :  Destiny 2 Beyond Light :  S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 :  Warhammer 40000 Darktide :  Tetris Effect :  The Gunk :  The Medium :  New Genesis Phantasy star online 2 :  Crossfire :  Fable :


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 9, 2020)

Why was I thinking that there was a new one?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh there is series S gameplay of assassins creed Valhalla. It looks really good and is confirmed for 4K and 60FPS.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 9, 2020)

Clarification 4K 60FPS for series X. Does anyone know the deal about EA Play? What do we get?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Clarification 4K 60FPS for series X. Does anyone know the deal about EA Play? What do we get?



NBA Live 2000 

Kidding aside, probably Dead Space games, Mass Effect games and Dragon Age games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Series S seems like a good portable device if you want to take your console to your friend's house or something.



Play Ghaylo on the Go.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> NBA Live 2000
> 
> Kidding aside, probably Dead Space games, Mass Effect games and Dragon Age games


@SakuraLover16  If I remember correctly 60 past games, most of their must-have games.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 9, 2020)

That seems alright. Microsoft must have something else they are hiding as well...


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 9, 2020)

Pre-orders available 22nd Sept here. 

$749...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 9, 2020)

I may actually do the neat payment plan


----------



## Simon (Sep 10, 2020)

Xbox introducing payment plans for both boxes plus 24 months of game pass just made this whole price tag game pointless.

I'm super impressed with how they are rolling this shit out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2020)

Thatsgoodthatsdamngood.gif


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2020)

I mean, if AmeriBurguers pay for their fucking phones in installments, it’s surprising how consoles haven’t had this years ago.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 10, 2020)

I think Xbox has confirmed more things are on the way from their most recent tweet.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 10, 2020)

Microsoft scoring points.

They really want to do it right this time, after the trainwreck that was the X1 release.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2020)

Phil


----------



## Simon (Sep 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, if AmeriBurguers pay for their fucking phones in installments, it’s surprising how consoles haven’t had this years ago.


It only took a pandemic/economic crisis


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> It only took a pandemic/economic crisis



Hey, take it as a small victory.
Could be worse. Could be one of the many things we _still_ won't fix despite said pandemic/crisis.

Gamers comin' out *KLEEEEN*


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2020)

kewl


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 12, 2020)

*Xbox Series S Won’t Apply Xbox One X Enhancements, Microsoft Confirms*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 12, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> *Xbox Series S Won’t Apply Xbox One X Enhancements, Microsoft Confirms*


That doesn’t sound too bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2020)

It's the Peasant Box for Gaming Netflix, doubt the targeted demo gives a shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2020)

The fate of the console master race war hangs in the balance and will come to a conclusion next Wednesday! 

Is it time to betray Sony and jump to M$?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> *Xbox Series S Won’t Apply Xbox One X Enhancements, Microsoft Confirms*



Normie Box to the core.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Normie Box to the core.



Did you read that at the gym ?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 14, 2020)

Do you think Xbox will release some other news after the PlayStation event?


----------



## Francyst (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Basically the console runs at 1440p like it says lol. It can upscale though.


----------



## Francyst (Sep 15, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Basically the console runs at 1440p like it says lol. It can upscale though.


You actually deciphered that


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Francyst said:


> You actually deciphered that


It wasn’t hard XD


----------



## Francyst (Sep 15, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It wasn’t hard XD


I've read it atleast 50+ times and I'm not even sure if what I understand is right. These parents are finished


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Francyst said:


> I've read it atleast 50+ times and I'm not even sure if what I understand is right. These parents are finished


All they have to remember is the more expensive one is better lol


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> They mitigated that with the Xcloud, that is why this is a digital-only.
> 
> But you have a point for those with bad connections aka mostly anybody.
> 
> ...


Told you guys that this will be expensive as fuck:


Consoles are cheap some said LOL.

Sony is the same.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 16, 2020)

The games should be compressed anyways.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 16, 2020)

Are we getting another event soon?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Are we getting another event soon?



Well xbone kinda need a launch title.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well xbone kinda need a launch title.


You don’t think they have something else nearly done?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You don’t think they have something else nearly done?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 16, 2020)

I think they need to nab at least a timed exclusive and show series x gameplay


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 17, 2020)

Does anyone know how I can join Xbox all access?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Xbox brothers and sisters!!! You may come out of hiding!!! We have landed a heavy blow on our naysayers and detractors!!! After all of the memes and snide comments we have finally taken them aback. We must bask in our glory while we have the chance!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2020)

This sucks tho.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Lies!!!


----------



## sworder (Sep 21, 2020)

I was already considering xbox game pass ultimate, now it's a no brainer. A single WoW sub is $15, now you pay that and you get a gigantic library of amazing games and you will be able to stream them from XSXs in the cloud next year.

Best value in gaming without a doubt, I'm in


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

sworder said:


> I was already considering xbox game pass ultimate, now it's a no brainer. A single WoW sub is $15, now you pay that and you get a gigantic library of amazing games and you will be able to stream them from XSXs in the cloud next year.
> 
> Best value in gaming without a doubt, I'm in


Yesss come joooiiin ussssss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Xbox purchased Bugtesda LOL @SakuraLover16


----------



## Xebec (Sep 21, 2020)

how can sony respond? i don't think they have microsoft money to buy a whole company like that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

They bought Insomniac, helped make Spider Man and shat money. They're doing their own thing and they're more than fine. They don't need to reply to anything.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Xbox purchased Bugtesda LOL @SakuraLover16


I heard the biggest problem they had was resources and now because of the deal they now have a lot of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I heard the biggest problem they had was resources and now because of the deal they now have a lot of it.


Yes, Obsidian always had that problem but now they also have access to IP's like wasteland,  fallout, Elderscrolls and their own + Fuck you money from M$


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They bought Insomniac, helped make Spider Man and shat money. They're doing their own thing and they're more than fine. They don't need to reply to anything.


Port to Pc for more revenue.

I know you don't like it but that is the most efficient way.


----------



## Simon (Sep 21, 2020)

People worried about TES and Fallout being timed/lifetime exclusives

Me thinking we won’t see TES or another Fallout game for another 10 years lol


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> People worried about TES and Fallout being timed/lifetime exclusives
> 
> Me thinking we won’t see TES or another Fallout game for another 10 years lol


Fallout would have been released in 10 years as they have to release Starfield, TES VI and after Fallout 5


----------



## Simon (Sep 21, 2020)

Nah Starfield 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I know you don't like it but that is the most efficient way.



I'd ask what the fuck are you talking about but I long gave up trying to decipher your hieroglyphs . I'll let Simon carry that burden.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 21, 2020)

Damn, Microsoft snatched up Bethesda. That's huge. Not micro soft. Huge and hard.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes, Obsidian always had that problem but now they also have access to IP's like wasteland,  fallout, Elderscrolls and their own + Fuck you money from M$


You mean Bethesda?


----------



## Karma (Sep 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> People worried about TES and Fallout being timed/lifetime exclusives
> 
> Me thinking we won’t see TES or another Fallout game for another 10 years lol


We got a Fallout game like 2 years ago dude.


----------



## Simon (Sep 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd ask what the fuck are you talking about but I long gave up trying to decipher your hieroglyphs . I'll let Simon carry that burden.


no more please


Karma said:


> We got a Fallout game like 2 years ago dude.


Yeah and what a swell game that was lol

I’m pretty sure 76 was developed by a whole new studio branch or something, wasn’t even the main Todd team.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd ask what the fuck are you talking about but I long gave up trying to decipher your hieroglyphs . I'll let Simon carry that burden.


Rude as fuck as ever.


----------



## Simon (Sep 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd ask what the fuck are you talking about but I long gave up trying to decipher your hieroglyphs . I'll let Simon carry that burden.


Translation: They should port Spider Man to PC to make more revenue, and you wouldn’t like that because I think we’ve all been labeled diehard Sony fanboys here.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You mean Bethesda?


No, Those games started with Wasteland in 1988 by , then they released Fallout 1 and 2.

Interplay bankrupted and the founder created InXile that later created wasteland 2 and 3(2020).
Bethesda bought the Fallout IP and created Fallout 3 and 4.

Obsidian was created in 2003 and made Fallout NW and in 2019 The Outer Worlds.


So now Microsoft has the Wastelands IP, Fallout IP, and Outer Worlds.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

So the IP wasn’t related to Obsidian after 03?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So the IP wasn’t related to Obsidian after 03?


That was from memory:

By 1998, the financial situation at Interplay was dire and the company was in bankruptcy court. To avert bankruptcy, Interplay went public on the  stock exchange under the name Interplay Entertainment.

Interplay continued to endure losses under Brian Fargo due to increased competition, less than stellar returns on Interplay's sports division and the lack of console titles. This forced Interplay to seek additional funding two years later with an investment from , a Paris-based game company. Titus agreed to invest 25 million dollars in Interplay and a few months later this was followed up by an additional 10 million investment.Interplay also acquired a 49.9% ownership in publisher  in February 1999.With this, Interplay would be able to distribute Virgin's games in North America, while Virgin would distribute Interplay's games in Europe.

By 2001, Titus Interactive completed its acquisition of majority control of Interplay. Immediately afterwards, they shed most of Interplay's publisher functions and signed a long-term agreement under which  would distribute Interplay's games. Eventually, Interplay founder Brian Fargo departed at the start of 2002 to found  as Fargo's plan to change Interplay's main focus from PC gaming to console gaming failed. Herve Caen took over the role of CEO to perform triage and made several unpopular but arguably necessary decisions to cancel various projects, in order to save the company. Interplay sold  to  and several game properties while closing . Due to a low share price, Interplay's shares were delisted from the NASDAQ in 2002 and now trade on the over the counter (OTC) market. Interplay's European operations were completely sold to Titus Interactive, which included their share of Virgin Interactive, which Titus renamed to  in August 2003. With this, Titus had complete control over publishing and distributing Interplay's games in Europe under the Avalon Interactive name.

On September 29, 2003, Interplay announced it had canceled its distribution deal with , due to Vivendi suing them for alleged breaches of the working agreement and failure of payment. On December 8, 2003, Interplay laid off the entire Black Isle Studios staff. The company was also involved in issues including debt.  later left Black Isle Studios and Interplay suffered a loss of US$20 million in that year.

In 2005, Titus Interactive, S.A. filed for bankruptcy and closed down all their assets parts of which Interplay acquired. The bankruptcy of Titus led to Interplay being burdened with debt. Interplay faced bankruptcy again and was brought to bankruptcy court in 2006. To pay off creditors, the company altered its licensing agreement with Bethesda Software and then sold the Fallout  to  in 2007.

*Obsidian Entertainment, Inc.* is an American  based in . It was founded in June 2003, shortly before the closure of , by ex-Black Isle employees , , Chris Parker, Darren Monahan, and Chris Jones.

Although they have created original , many of their games are sequels based on  properties. Early projects included  and , both sequels to -developed games. The team then developed their first original game, , in 2010. Other notable works from Obsidian include , , and , all of which are also licensed properties.

In November 2018, it was announced that the studio had been acquired by  and become part of  (now known as Xbox Game Studios). Their latest release is the science fiction RPG .


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

@SakuraLover16


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 21, 2020)

Officially preordered


----------



## Atlas (Sep 21, 2020)

Please give me a New Vegas remaster.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Yessss join us. I probably won’t preorder it. I’ll just get it on launch day we will see.


----------



## Simon (Sep 21, 2020)

Alright I guess I’m preordering both consoles. Let’s do this


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

_Francis Scialabba_

Yesterday, Microsoft announced plans to , the parent company of videogame studio Bethesda Softworks, for $7.5 billion. 

*It’s not quite TikTok *
But it comes with a lot fewer headaches...and popular gaming titles like _Elder Scrolls_, _Doom_, _Fallout_, _Dishonored_, and _Starfield_. 

The acquisition highlights Microsoft’s shift toward a subscription-based gaming model ahead of the November 10 release of its two new Xbox consoles. 


*Before...*Microsoft valued exclusivity. It made its biggest games, like the _Halo_ series, playable only for people who owned an Xbox.
*Now...*Microsoft doesn’t care as much about where you play its games, the Verge . What’s important is that subscribers to Microsoft’s subscription service, Game Pass, get first access to the most popular games.
*Bottom line:* Buying Bethesda allows Microsoft to cut down on costly licensing fees and revenue sharing agreements with other studios. Its new recipe for success? Feeding its  Xbox Game Pass subscribers a healthy diet of popular games made in-house.

*+ While we’re here:* Go deeper into Microsoft’s plans for dominating cloud videogaming with our  of all the major players.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 22, 2020)

its over, Craig has won


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

@SakuraLover16  what  I love is that M$ is not removing the time exclusivities and I don't think they will make Elder Scrolls exclusive to Xbox.

I will support them for this alone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 22, 2020)

Kratos, Spidey, senator Abby: "We have exclusives"
Craig: "I have 7.5B and 10$ gamepass"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kratos, Spidey, senator Abby: "We have exclusives"
> Craig: "I have 7.5B and 10$ gamepass"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @SakuraLover16  what  I love is that M$ is not removing the time exclusivities and I don't think they will make Elder Scrolls exclusive to Xbox.
> 
> I will support them for this alone.


It probably won’t be exclusive but you’ll have to pay for it if you don’t have gamepass.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 22, 2020)

Where's @Jake CENA I want to see him hate on this somehow , love you buddy


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Where's @Jake CENA I want to see him hate on this somehow , love you buddy


Last time I saw him, he was on the Tech Support thread.

He is building a PC so I think he will get the game pass Zehaha.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Pre-orders for the next-generation Xbox opened in Australia earlier today and both units reportedly sold out within minutes. EB Games Australia. is reporting that its Xbox Series S and X preorder sales have sold out in 14 minutes! Scalpers are already selling for thousands on eBay.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Where's @Jake CENA I want to see him hate on this somehow , love you buddy



PS5 still wins lol 

Sony only giving M$ a nice headstart


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 22, 2020)

I love it when my favorite trillion dollar company does well XD


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2020)

I’m happy for you xbox gamers. As long as Ningendo plays catch up and stays at the bottom, we all good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2020)

Simon said:


> Alright I guess I’m preordering both consoles. Let’s do this



We need a rich mothe'fucca rating. 



Jake CENA said:


> I’m happy for you xbox gamers. As long as Ningendo plays catch up and stays at the bottom, we all good.



I know you're not super high on facts but according to wiki, the Switch already spanked Xbone in sales with 4 years to spare.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> the Switch already spanked Xbone in sales with 4 years to spare.


Still, a pointless piece of hardware or we are going to count the 200M copies that Minecraft sold to say something about that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Still, a pointless piece of hardware or we are going to count the 200M copies that Minecraft sold to say something about that?



Switch is? Nah, not really. The Hybrid thing is great and is printing money in the casual market. 

Minecraft was a last gen game. If it counts I can just bring up the Wii and Gameboy.


----------



## Simon (Sep 22, 2020)

I actually had to get a tape measure out and check if these consoles are going to fit in my entertainment cabinet.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Switch is? Nah, not really. The Hybrid thing is great and is printing money in the casual market.
> 
> Minecraft was a last gen game. If it counts I can just bring up the Wii and Gameboy.


For those that like handheld, it is not, for the rest it is just a phone for games.

And I was just saying because the switch sold it does not make it the holy grail ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> For those that like handheld, it is not, for the rest it is just a phone for games.



As evident by its popularity. 



Ren. said:


> And I was just saying because the switch sold it does not make it the holy grail ...



Never said it did. Just that it spanks the Xbone. PS4 is  the clear winner tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We need a rich mothe'fucca rating.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're not super high on facts but according to wiki, the Switch already spanked Xbone in sales with 4 years to spare.



I’m not talking about sales but the power of their hardware


----------



## Indra (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a good play from MSFT. I'm curious if they are willing to make Bethesda games exclusives.

The only problem is Bethesda as of late, has failed big time and lost some of their hard core fan base. With the release of Fallout 76, and their other failures.

I'm still very interested in Elder Scrolls though. I doubt it will sell much just on Xbox consoles, and I know Bethesda will want to keep pushing out remastered versions for future Nintendo consoles as well (Think how Skyrim is still being marketed today, despite coming out over 10 years ago).

These next few decisions will make or break the foundation they have set.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m not talking about sales but the power of their hardware



I mean yeah, that xbone menu does look pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2020)

Lmao M$ is killing it..for the first time eva!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

OMG Zehaha


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean yeah, that xbone menu does look pretty.


That 560p Tw3 and 360p Doom 2016, look like shit and you know it!


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 22, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m not talking about sales but *the power of their hardware*



How exactly is this a better indicator of success than sales? If we're going by that criteria, then MS has been ahead of Sony since the pro versions of the current consoles came out. But having better hardware doesn't really matter much if you still have less sales in the end. Let's not act like money isn't the driving factor here. 

Just be happy your chosen console is in the lead and stop obsessing so much over a console that you don't even like.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 22, 2020)

Simon said:


> I actually had to get a tape measure out and check if these consoles are going to fit in my entertainment cabinet.



I preordered both but I don't know where I'm going to put them 

My Xbox X and PS4 pro sit below my tv horizontally, and my switch just below

I have nowhere to put those big ass vertical motherfuckers anywhere


----------



## Ren. (Sep 23, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> How exactly is this a better indicator of success than sales?


So Minecraft is the best game of the past decade, 200M copies?
Is One Piece the best manga of all time?


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So Minecraft is the best game of the past decade, 200M copies?
> Is One Piece the best manga of all time?


That's across all platforms*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Is One Piece the best manga of all time?


Traitor


----------



## Ren. (Sep 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Traitor


I never said that OP is the best manga of all time ...

One of the best, yes.


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

Can we talk about how incredibly impressive the size of the Series X/S is all while being the most powerful console coming out.


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So Minecraft is the best game of the past decade, 200M copies?
> Is One Piece the best manga of all time?



"Best" is always subjective. If you go by that term, then there's no substantial way to determine whether one has a lead over another, because it's all opinionated. One Piece is the most successful manga in the world. Is it the best? Well, that depends on who you ask. 

Sales are objective. Your opinion is not.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 23, 2020)

Simon said:


> Can we talk about how incredibly impressive the size of the Series X/S is all while being the most powerful console coming out.



Can we talk about how I was rudely ignored by a small bellied guy called Simon?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 23, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Can we talk about how I was rudely ignored by a small bellied guy called Simon?


Who is that?


----------



## Karma (Sep 23, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> My Xbox X and PS4 pro sit below my tv horizontally, and my switch just below


Y not just replace them with the new consoles?

Both r backwards compatible anyway


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 23, 2020)

> Microsoft will consider buying even more video game companies in the future, he said



If you can't beat them, buy them.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 23, 2020)

Exactly win win!


----------



## Karma (Sep 23, 2020)

The only one that needs meddling is Bethesda.

Could u imagine Todd showing off their Wii U tier graphics on the "Most powerful console of all time".


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 23, 2020)

I heard that they rebuilt the game engine plus with all of those studios there I don’t see how it would continue to be a mess.


----------



## Karma (Sep 23, 2020)

Doubtful.

Unless someone in a position of power who gives a shit tells them otherwise, Bethesda will continue to just modify their 20 year old engine and call it a day.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2020)

Karma said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Unless someone in a position of power who gives a shit tells them otherwise, Bethesda will continue to just modify their 20 year old engine and call it a day.



They're switching to a new one. I'm just all giddy to see how much of a disaster that one is going to be. 

Wheels of cheese in HD, baby.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 23, 2020)

They are not switching to a new engine, they are still going to use the same Creation Engine they used for the last two decades. Howard clarified recently it will just be an "overhaul" of the existing engine, his exact words were "the biggest update since Oblivion" which is PR speech for we are recycling our shit again.

A year or two ago Howard also said he is not going to kill the bugfixing modding community by developing a new engine, so expect the same gimmicky bugs, rigid animations and non existent facial expressions as always but probably with better textures and of course RAYTRACING.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2020)

Amazing. I don't keep up much with Todd's shit cause I couldn't care less about anything that comes from his studio. 

Can't wait for the next trainwreck.


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Amazing. I don't keep up much with Todd's shit cause I couldn't care less about anything that comes from his studio.
> 
> Can't wait for the next trainwreck.


It. Just. Works.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 23, 2020)

An overhaul still seems nice XD


----------



## Ren. (Sep 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> An overhaul still seems nice XD



I am a harcore hater of Bugtesda or morso of Tod:

Maybe Phil puts them back in shape:

@jesusus


----------



## Karma (Sep 23, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> They are not switching to a new engine, they are still going to use the same Creation Engine they used for the last two decades. Howard clarified recently it will just be an "overhaul" of the existing engine, his exact words were "the biggest update since Oblivion" which is PR speech for we are recycling our shit again.
> 
> A year or two ago Howard also said he is not going to kill the bugfixing modding community by developing a new engine, so expect the same gimmicky bugs, rigid animations and non existent facial expressions as always but probably with better textures and of course RAYTRACING.


Yea, that's wut I thought.

If u ask anyone at Bethesda wut engine they use use, theyll say it's the creation engine which is just a version of the gamebryo engine that they modified. Just like the creation engine, whatever they call this new version will continue with the problems the gamebryo engine had, like how the framerate is tied to character movement.

Their games r all developed on a foundation thats rotten. Building a new a new engine that actually does wut they need it to would take at minimum like 5 years and god knows how much money.


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2020)

Todd Howard is a true visionary, stop all this slander


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2020)

Xbox unleashing a waifu on the masses as per their new marketing strategy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2020)

XSeX-chan ?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 24, 2020)

Xbox Chan!


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> OMG Zehaha



Beth games on PS were gimped inferior versions anyways.

With those games it's kinda PC or nothing but if you have to, this is one case where xbox shits on Sony from a high cliff.

If Beth hadn't been doing shit for a while now I'd be worried about MS grabbing them, now I'm hoping MS will whip those lazy cunts into shape.

I don't expect a return of old FO rpg mechanics or anything but for the love of god at least keep your games at Skyrim levels of competence, that's really not asking much.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Xbox unleashing a waifu on the masses as per their new marketing strategy.



Bro does that waifu have a giant dick? I mean I'm not complaining.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 24, 2020)

Karma said:


> Yea, that's wut I thought.
> 
> If u ask anyone at Bethesda wut engine they use use, theyll say it's the creation engine which is just a version of the gamebryo engine that they modified. Just like the creation engine, whatever they call this new version will continue with the problems the gamebryo engine had, like how the framerate is tied to character movement.
> 
> Their games r all developed on a foundation thats rotten. Building a new a new engine that actually does wut they need it to would take at minimum like 5 years and god knows how much money.



They could probably code it in Unreal just fine. They're just too lazy to rewrite.

Alice Madness Returns has better physics than Beth games so I fucking know they can do it.

They act like only gamebyro can do their looting and physics system.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I don't expect a return of old FO rpg mechanics or anything but for the love of god at least keep your games at Skyrim levels of competence, that's really not asking much.


Fuck no vanilla Skyrim was garbage.

1000 mods Skyrim was ok.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> They act like only gamebyro can do their looting and physics system.


No, that *NetImmerse* code from 98, has the modding tools, they want mods to save their shit work for a 10th time.

*Gamebryo* (formerly *NetImmerse* until 2003) is a  developed by Gamebase Co., Ltd. and Gamebase USA, that incorporates a set of  and  including , supporting  for numerous cross-platform game titles in a variety of genres, and served as a basis for the .


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

@SakuraLover16


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Bro does that waifu have a giant dick? I mean I'm not complaining.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Don't act like you don't see it man.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Fuck no vanilla Skyrim was garbage.
> 
> 1000 mods Skyrim was ok.



I'm trying to be realistic here. We're not getting a Fallout New Vegas from them that joins their admittedly interesting lore and great exploration and atmosphere with actual good writing, plot, and meaningful choices and characters. 

Skyrim is the best we can hope for.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm trying to be realistic here. We're not getting a Fallout New Vegas from them that joins their admittedly interesting lore and great exploration and atmosphere with actual good writing, plot, and meaningful choices and characters.
> 
> Skyrim is the best we can hope for.


Fuck no, they have Inexile and Obsidian for writing now.


----------



## Simon (Sep 24, 2020)

Outer Worlds was pretty mediocre


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 24, 2020)

So what happened at Tokyo showcase?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So what happened at Tokyo showcase?



This got announced.


----------



## Simon (Sep 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So what happened at Tokyo showcase?


nothing important, basically sums up TGS.


----------



## Simon (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 24, 2020)

Yohoho


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2020)

LOL Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Don't act like you don't see it man.



Stop projecting. Not everything is a dick.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Stop projecting. Not everything is a dick.


But anything can be a dick if you’re brave enough!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2020)

Emote presented without further comment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Emote presented without further comment



Maybe I should rename the thread title to Subliminal dicks but I am afraid Nep and Sakuralover wont contain themselves.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe I should rename the thread title to Subliminal dicks but I am afraid Nep and Sakuralover wont contain themselves.


What did I do?


----------



## Simon (Sep 25, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> What did I do?


Too horny for new consoles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2020)

Simon said:


> Too horny for new consoles.



There is horny, and then there is making out dicks out of everything horny.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There is horny, and then there is making out dicks out of everything horny.


There is nothing false about that statement! You just have to put your mind to it to make it work!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There is nothing false about that statement! You just have to put your mind to it to make it work!



I dont make out a comfort hole from every opening I see.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dont make out a comfort hole from every opening I see.


But you could though! Think of all the possibilities!!!


----------



## Simon (Sep 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dont make out a comfort hole from every opening I see.


You ever just look a at hole


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2020)

Now this is the kind of conversation points I usually see in Xbox threads. All that off topic shit about games and exclusives was getting on my nerves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Xbox





Deathbringerpt said:


> games





Deathbringerpt said:


> exclusives


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2020)

For the all the shit Sony and Nintendo rightfully get, they're actually quite adept at making video games. Even if Sony has been copypasta recently, and Nintnedo haven't released much this year. I dont remember ever going completely wild over an Xbox-made game. Their diversity (not the murican definition) was always poor, just shooters and racing sims, but they barely even released anything for a decade now.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 26, 2020)

That all changes this generation though XD


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 26, 2020)

Games that will have 120fps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> That all changes this generation though XD



craigface.png


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> craigface.png


Craig has transcended Halo and has become one who oversees the development of Halo now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> That all changes this generation though XD


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For the all the shit Sony and Nintendo rightfully get, they're actually quite adept at making video games. Even if Sony has been copypasta recently, and Nintnedo haven't released much this year. I dont remember ever going completely wild over an Xbox-made game. Their diversity (not the murican definition) was always poor, just shooters and racing sims, but they barely even released anything for a decade now.



Depends how old you are. Xbox 360 had some amazing exclusives. Left 4 Dead, Fable 2, Alan wake, Forza, crackdown, gears of war 2, shadow complex, dead rising, halo. I also remember saints row and mass effect being timed exclusives. 360 was the shit back then. Xbox One sucks ass though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Depends how old you are. Xbox 360 had some amazing exclusives. Left 4 Dead, Fable 2, Alan wake, Forza, crackdown, gears of war 2, shadow complex, dead rising, halo. I also remember saints row and mass effect being timed exclusives. 360 was the shit back then. Xbox One sucks ass though.



Reread my post bud. This is exactly what I am saying. Their range is poor. None of those pushed me into buying an Xbox. As much of a launch disaster it was and as dirt poor as I was, I still bought my PS3 six months after launch purely for DMC4 and RE5 which ironically later got announced for the 360 lol. I stuck with the PS3 cuz I knew it will have the kind of shit I usually play. But there was no guarantee with the 360. PS2 and PS4 completely wrecked the Xbox and Xbone in that aspect.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 27, 2020)

But isn’t that more about preference then what they had to offer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> But isn’t that more about preference then what they had to offer.





Yes. This is what I am saying. Sony and Nintendo cover all the genres and tastes. Xbox doesn't.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes. This is what I am saying. Sony and Nintendo cover all the genres and tastes. Xbox doesn't.


Yes but wouldn’t that be..... Nevermind. It’s a new dawn and with all these new exclusives I’m excited XD


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes. This is what I am saying. Sony and Nintendo cover all the genres and tastes. Xbox doesn't.



But BUD, pretty sure the games I listed cover a whole range of genres and tastes.

Unless you think Alan Wake, Fable, Forza, and Halo are one and the same?  No wait you're right I forgot about those cross country racing levels in Alan Wake.

Seems like you're simply saying you don't like Xbox games because they don't fit to your particular large belly tastes, which is all good. But to say that old gen 360 and original didn't have a wide range of genres in their exclusives catalogue is just plain silly.

You silly boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Seems like you're simply saying you don't like Xbox games because they don't fit to your particular large belly tastes



Yes. Finally. At least the Aussie fella gets it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2020)

Xbox HUEG tried to get into Japan hard way back in the day and it has a pretty big list of awesome Japanese exclusives because of it, including FromSoftware action games Otogi 1 and 2 that wouldn't feel out of place with Onimusha and Nioh.

360's exclusives were still there but was mostly dudebro western stuff like Freechoice said but it was, weirdly enough, a niche weeb machine central for shmups for some reason.

One was complete garbage but that was Phil picking up the pieces of that garbage concept and making it a console based on service and not exclusives. They're just now trying to play catch up and it shows.

And judging from Nintendo Directs and this TGS, the long lasting smaller, niche RPGS are migrating from Playstation to the Bone and Switch because the censorship parade is still in full charge so you had a bunch of announcements of Switch and Xbox only which is nothing short of fucking bizarre.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2020)

actually some decent info


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sort of reviews for Xbox are starting to come in YouTube.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Sort of reviews for Xbox are starting to come in YouTube.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Fable 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 28, 2020)

I had just finished watching that it’s interesting to think that it’s just using brute force to get there.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> no



You're quite literally wrong in that assessment but whatever.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You're quite literally wrong in that assessment but whatever.


No, I am not, does Sony have RTS now and I forgot about that?

4X, strategy, city builders, simulation games!

All games that use a CPU.

It seems I found 4 genres.

And 1 genre that all PC gamers love and soon so will Xbox old games at 60 fps.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2020)

Today I learned that RTSs, Simulation games and City Building games only exist in PC. Guess those console games of all those genres popping throughout all generations are all figments of my imagination. 

Pat yourself on the back for shoving PC masturbation yet again on what clearly was a comparison between the output of 3 console throughout their life cycles. That shit isn't getting old at all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Go and masturbate to Bayoneta on the Nintendo!



Oh, I will. Have fun adjusting your FoV to 120 for the latest visual novel on Steam and tell us all about it. We're dying to know.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2020)

Just seen the hands on impressions on Gamespot and holy shit those backward gen games look fucking great! Those were all running native 4k 60fps and that FFXV and Outer Worlds never look that beautiful before


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We're dying to know.


And we are dying to know that you don't like the Xbox because it does not have exclusivities, o shit we do.

Also, probably you will say that the 4k 60fps older games are again not impressive because those are not Boyoneta 3 and Demon's Souls Remake aka exclusivities.

Also that TES and all the bugtesta games will be a train wreck that will probably be missing on the Nintendork handheld and the PS exclusivity box.

We already got that you go where the games are, SO WHY ARE YOU ON THE XBOX thread?

Xbox does not have games and what I mean by that is exclusives.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Craig the brute is the engineer behind the series x and s


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Today I learned that RTSs, Simulation games and City Building games only exist in PC. Guess those console games of all those genres popping throughout all generations are all figments of my imagination..



Your level of smartassery is as commendable as it is appropriate.

Apparently factual statements are difficult for some people to grasp, and I'm growing increasingly less patient of it.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Speak in a manner that is readable.


NO...

Why the fuck I even care, after 10h of work!

Fuck grammar, I don't even want you to understand what I wanted to say.

Now go and play your exclusives  

I understand that the old guys in here like exclusives on consoles, I don't and I will shit on them with every occasion I get. 
I said it from the start that I like the Xbox ecosystem because it is open-minded.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2020)

Xbox does look promising this time. If only Sony games were not exclusive


----------



## Karma (Sep 28, 2020)

Seeing "we" tight before anyone stans a brand is some of the stingiest shit I've ever seen.

Nibbas think console wars is an actual war that they r fighting in.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Me and console wars:


The funny thing is, that it is all about the games for some, but games need to be only on a specific plastic box ... 

Logically it is not about the games but about the box that has some games.

Xbox for the win, the only box that supports games and not hardware while still been the most powerful box.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The penis talks again, why are you projecting now?
> My dick is fine, always have/has been.
> 
> Also, "I" is the correct form not "i", that pronoun is always upper case. You also have 3 verbs, meaning 3 possible sub-sentences so if you want to be clear you can use "," between all three.
> ...



That is a... depressing response. I feel like i'm picking on you now....

My point with that post is that if you're gonna be confrontational and needlessly pearl clutching about your PC i should be able to read your posts without combing over them several times. Boundless arrogance is for the relentlessly and anally articulate. It's... all they have, really.

No need to try to prove to me you know english, man. Just calm down and don't flail around so much whenever you're challenged slightly.


----------



## Simon (Sep 28, 2020)

Don't worry the linguist is here


----------



## Simon (Sep 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And we are dying to know that you don't like the Xbox because it does not have exclusivities, o shit we do.
> 
> Also, probably you will say that the 4k 60fps older games are again not impressive because those are not Boyoneta 3 and Demon's Souls Remake aka exclusivities.
> 
> ...


This is rich coming from the guy who literally sits in both new console threads shitting PC dribble from both holes.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2020)

You are quite literally wrong in that assessment but okay


----------



## Simon (Sep 28, 2020)

Can we seriously just ban PC talk in the platform threads? Not entirely but you know to a Ren extent.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Boundless arrogance





Shirker said:


> I feel like i'm picking on you now....





Shirker said:


> Your level of smartassery is as commendable as it is appropriate.





Shirker said:


> Apparently factual statements are difficult for some people to grasp, and I'm growing increasingly less patient of it.



I know!



Shirker said:


> and needlessly pearl clutching about your PC


For the last time, I never talked about my PC, and I mean never, the only jokes that I was making were about the number of games and I stopped doing that as some were offended by that.

Last reply!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2020)

Alright.

Honest question, just so i have all my eggs in a basket.

You aren't under the impression that the stuff you tend to post unprovoked and how jumpy and defensive you get whenever anyone says anything about it even a little bit goading. You genuinely don't understand how that can irk people?

Again, honest question, not being a dick. If not it cannot be helped and I'm not in the business of changing people so I will rescend my earlier "confrontational" stuff.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Let’s be friends here guys Craig doesn’t like fighting!!!


----------



## Simon (Sep 28, 2020)

He's a lost cause @Shirker, you'll soon realize it's a waste of energy.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Let’s be friends here guys Craig doesn’t like fighting!!!


I was being friendly until some gents tried to overanalyze me!

Gents, I can change my view based on the one that I talk to, so you can do that, but the Me now and the one that can reply after that will change accordingly to what you type.

Those that are dicks to me I am sharing the same respect that they are showing to me @Shirker, that is all.
You showed respect so I answered your questions.

That is all!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I understand ... and?



Then what tf are you talking about "I only do it in response". 

A'ight whatever Ren. That actually made me laugh and put me in a good mood so I'll drop it.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Let’s be friends here guys Craig doesn’t like fighting!!!



Craig's texture work is too Fire Emblem for me to desire his input.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Then what tf are you talking about "only in response".
> 
> A'ight whatever Ren. That actually made me laugh and put me in a good mood so I'll drop it.



Dude if you act as you do now, we will have no problem ever.

I am 99% of the time uber friendly, just don't cross the 99% and I will be a kitten.

We can make fun regarding PC gaming, PC mustard race, etc.

I don't care


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Then what tf are you talking about "I only do it in response".
> 
> A'ight whatever Ren. That actually made me laugh and put me in a good mood so I'll drop it.
> 
> ...


Hey HEY!!! We will not disrespect Craig!!! This is his home and we are nothing but visitors!!!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Let’s be friends here guys Craig doesn’t like fighting!!!


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Stop projecting. Not everything is a dick.



I wish I could _project_ my dick.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I wish I could _project_ my dick.



Many celebrities have tried that with cellphones.
It's more trouble than it's worth, trust me.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Many celebrities have tried that with cellphones.
> It's more trouble than it's worth, trust me.


Chris Evans won twitter for the day XD


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

@SakuraLover16 
Quick resume is a thing it seams:


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @SakuraLover16
> Quick resume is a thing it seams:


I saw I watched about 15 videos already. The loading times and frame rates are pretty impressive.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 28, 2020)

I want to know if Borderlands 3 loading times are near extinct with the Series X, I want cross saves for BL3 but super quick loading times sounds promising.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> I want to know if Borderlands 3 loading times are near extinct with the Series X, I want cross saves for BL3 but super quick loading times sounds promising.


I don't know about near extinct but they should be generally better. I think there's some kind of restriction at the moment on what games can be shown being played on the Series X to demonstrate its performance. The videos I've watched only show the same few games (RDR2, Control, FFXV, Monster Hunter World, Gears, etc.).


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 28, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I don't know about near extinct but they should be generally better. I think there's some kind of restriction at the moment on what games can be shown being played on the Series X to demonstrate its performance. The videos I've watched only show the same few games (RDR2, Control, FFXV, Monster Hunter World, Gears, etc.).



With Borderlands 3, with guns, shields, etc. having different parts, prefixes and annoints, I could spend days just tyring to get 1 specific piece of gear. With the load times in place taking at least 30-40 secs+ from save n quitting, to reloading the whole map again. and depending on what I farm, anywhere from 15 sec for the kill and check for drops to 20+ mins if its a Takedown/Slaughterhouse run. Not to mention drops having anywhere from 10-15% drop chance for specific enemies for each deidicated drop and all the world drops I didn't mention included too.

You can farm at least 2x as fast on pc than on console from what I've seen of BL2 pc compared to on my XB1 when playing it.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 28, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> I want to know if Borderlands 3 loading times are near extinct with the Series X, I want cross saves for BL3 but super quick loading times sounds promising.


Extinct can not ever happen!

I played Gothic 3 in like 2017 on my RAM and that is faster than even the fastest possible console: 10.000Mb/s

What I mean is that I put the game on the RAM + the save location.

Depends on the implementation, it will reduce like what I saw 5 times on no patches and maybe even more if the game is patched to take into consideration the velocity architecture.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Extinct can not ever happen!
> 
> I played Gothic 3 in like 2017 on my RAM and that is faster than even the fastest possible console: 10.000Mb/s
> 
> ...



Oh well, maybe one day our tech will be good enough to eliminate loading screens forever.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 29, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Oh well, maybe one day our tech will be good enough to eliminate loading screens forever.


I just read about 6G


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2020)

Simon said:


> Can we seriously just ban PC talk in the platform threads? Not entirely but you know to a Ren extent.



PC talk is perfectly fine. Hell, it's the platform of choice most of the time. PC faggotry on the other hand.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2020)

Only in response


----------



## Ren. (Sep 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Only in response




Technically it was  a response: "a reaction to something."

He alluded to something. Each action has a reaction.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2020)

"I understand... and?"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...like a ^ (use bro) ain't never played L4D before... please....



I always get urge to play L4D1/2 every year and as soon as I start playing, people randomly mention it in the most unrelated convos. Good shit. Probably the closest thing to a perfect PvE game. 



Shirker said:


> And for the record I work 12 to 13 regularly and can still formulate a sentence.



Jesus Christ, the hell do you do, bro. I've finally nailed a job where I could cut my working time below 8 and I couldn't be happier. Shit's like my primary goal. I'm still fucked Christmas and Father's day but in general, it's worth it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2020)

I think the most surprising thing about how well BC games are running on the SeX is the fact that last gen games ran like complete garbage. I mean, open world I can understand but why the fuck is Monster Hunter World running so bad on the Bone.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 29, 2020)

MH had problems because of the CPU.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And we are dying to know that you don't like the Xbox because it does not have exclusivities, o shit we do.
> 
> Also, probably you will say that the 4k 60fps older games are again not impressive because those are not Boyoneta 3 and Demon's Souls Remake aka exclusivities.
> 
> ...





Ren. said:


> I don't even want you to understand what I wanted to say





Ren. said:


> Dude if you act as you do now, we will have no problem ever.
> 
> I am 99% of the time uber friendly, just don't cross the 99% and I will be a kitten.
> 
> ...



Yeah... That doesn't help with the fact that you, yet again, spammed off-topic nonsense in order to stir up drama. That's half the regulars in the Last of Us thread, Deathbringer, Shiba, and now Shirker. Your justification isn't convincing. If people aren't getting your inside jokes or if they're not looking like they're going to change their minds, then let that shit go and move on. I wont warn you next time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Sep 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think the most surprising thing about how well BC games are running on the SeX is the fact that last gen games ran like complete garbage. I mean, open world I can understand but why the fuck is Monster Hunter World running so bad on the Bone.


Can’t watch the video atm, I’m impressed. It’s really weird to see a more powerful console boost a games performance naturally like a PC upgrade or something. Not sure I’ve ever seen or heard of a console doing that without some sort of option/patch.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I always get urge to play L4D1/2 every year and as soon as I start playing, people randomly mention it in the most unrelated convos. Good shit. Probably the closest thing to a perfect PvE game.



L4D is what it took for me to broaden my horizons on the FPS genre.

...granted not too wide, but hey better than nothing.

Glad that new content just dropped for it. Gives me a reason to play again. Ironically I haven't touched it since I built my last rig... despite doing so for the specific reason of playing it more smoothly. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ, the hell do you do, bro. I've finally nailed a job where I could cut my working time below 8 and I couldn't be happier. Shit's like my primary goal. I'm still fucked Christmas and Father's day but in general, it's worth it.



>Father's Day.
How weirdly specific. 

But yeah, I work as a delivery driver in the Corona arc of this contractually obligated reality TV show we call earth, also until recently the building's been understaffed for a year before that because a bunch of people retired at once, so us air-bid guys have been getting the whip for a while now. Things have been slowing down lately tho, so that's cool. Gives me time to rest before X-Mas.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 3, 2020)

As a PC mustard race, I enjoy this videos @Jake CENA 
It is as good as Mustard gamers playing games  on an SLI 3090 +3990X 

Mind is blown as someone that played games from 2015 on RAM because I can, now SSDs in 2020 is the big leap in gaming


----------



## Simon (Oct 3, 2020)

That is the most unappealing video thumbnail I have ever seen.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 3, 2020)

Simon said:


> That is the most unappealing video thumbnail I have ever seen.


The video is even more unappealing ...
His video is a clickbait, the video that he used is plain stupidy, yet both are amusing somehow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)

Ren. said:


> As a PC mustard race

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Now stop being a PR for the regulars of the arcade



I mod this section.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 3, 2020)

So.... do we have any more exciting things coming?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So.... do we have any more exciting things coming?



Metroid Prime 4 or Bayonetta 3 info on the Video Game Awards?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 3, 2020)

Microsoft and Nintendo are cozying up to each other maybe they’ll let Microsoft fund a Bayonetta project...


----------



## Karma (Oct 3, 2020)

Platinum fucking hates Microsoft


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)

Karma said:


> Platinum fucking hates Microsoft



Well. I hate a shitton of people at work, and I work with them everyday. It's called professionalism.  Even Capcom did that arcade thing with Marvel after Infinite. Pretty sure they can work something out. 



SakuraLover16 said:


> Microsoft and Nintendo are cozying up to each other maybe they’ll let Microsoft fund a Bayonetta project...



Maybe one of those days Microsoft is gonna do something of their own with those jillion devs they bought two years ago.


----------



## Karma (Oct 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well. I hate a shitton of people at work, and I work with them everyday. It's called professionalism. Even Capcom did that arcade thing with Marvel after Infinite. Pretty sure they can work something out.


Idk bro Kamiya always striked me as prideful and petty


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)

Karma said:


> Idk bro Kamiya always striked me as prideful and petty



That's probably just his twitter persona. Pride and pettiness aint got nothing on putting food on the table and bills. From Platinum's tone about the whole thing, it seemed like they wont mind working with MS again. I think they even said they would.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe one of those days Microsoft is gonna do something of their own with those jillion devs they bought two years ago.


Who says the aren’t doing that now lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Who says the aren’t doing that now lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 3, 2020)

You’re talking about the Initiative aren’t you?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2020)

I doubt PG work with Microsoft so soon, if ever again. They seem to be happy with Nintendo and Square Enix as traditional publishers for now while going full blast with self publishing. 

Sega needs to wake the fuck up and give them another chance.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2020)

“Even beyond the hardware, we’ve actually made user interface improvements to make it easier for you to manage your storage,” Xbox’s director of program management Jason Ronald said on a podcast chat with Microsoft teammate Larry ‘Major Nelson’ Hryb. “As an example, one of the new features that we’re adding is actually for — if a title chooses to support it — the ability to selectively uninstall different components of the game.

“So, let’s say you play a campaign as an example, and then you want to focus exclusively on multiplayer. If the developers chose to support it you can actually uninstall the campaign itself so that you can be more in control of how you’re actually using your storage, so that you really get the most benefit out of the available storage that you have.”

It sounds pretty similar to Sony’s plans with the PlayStation 5, which is just as well, because triple-A titles are getting larger and larger install footprints. We’ve already heard that launch title Spider-Man: Miles Morales Ultimate Launch Edition will weigh in at 105GB, and even current generation games are ballooning in size. 

Our sister site, GamesRadar, has a running list of the worst offenders on PS4. and an installation of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare (175GB), Destiny 2 (165GB), Red Dead Redemption 2 (105GB), The Elder Scrolls Online (86GB) and Battlefield 4 (71GB) would wipe out 73% of the PS5’s storage.

And that’s not even accounting for system files. We now know that the Xbox Series X operating system will take up nearly 20% of the 1TB available, and you would imagine Sony has similar bad news coming down the tracks. Given that expansion options for both consoles are currently on the expensive side, here’s hoping that selective installation is something that’s widely adopted by developers."


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2020)

Next gen console gaming will die because of this. Selective uninstall is good and all but that won’t really matter if you have a lot of games playing you’re playing at the same time and constant updates will tear through your disk space like butter. It’s a pain in the ass to delete game files and reinstall them and patch them again. But hey, at least MS tried lol.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 7, 2020)

I’ve heard the whole being hot thing was misconstrued and taken out of context. The funny thing is that it blows off heat like it’s supposed to from the top.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 10, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


>


That’s really impressive even more so considering it’s brute forced


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2020)

FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 11, 2020)

IM MOIST


----------



## Xebec (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2020)

I’m curious how this quick resume works and how well it would hold up. 

How many games can you run at the same time and use quick resume before it hangs up or crashes on you similar to google chrome with 100 tabs lol


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 12, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m curious how this quick resume works and how well it would hold up.
> 
> How many games can you run at the same time and use quick resume before it hangs up or crashes on you similar to google chrome with 100 tabs lol



Don't remember who but someone tested it and managed to do it with 12 games simultaneously without problems, but this was with games from every generation, if you do it with just pure next gen games maybe 3-4 are the limit according to them, though this is just an estimation.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Don't remember who but someone tested it and managed to do it with 12 games simultaneously without problems, but this was with games from every generation, if you do it with just pure next gen games maybe 3-4 are the limit according to them, though this is just an estimation.



that is mighty impressive


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 25, 2020)

I saw lol. I want one. There isn’t a freezer though from the looks of it I could be wrong though.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I saw lol. I want one. There isn’t a freezer though from the looks of it I could be wrong though.


you need an expansion card for the freezer


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 25, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> you need an expansion card for the freezer


Damn it! How much is it?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 30, 2020)

Raytracing for Watchdog legions has been recorded


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Damn it! How much is it?


Your uncle needs to work at Microsoft to get one.

--

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2020)

Halo Infinite lost ANOTHER director. 

How do you fuck up the development of your biggest series this hard.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Halo Infinite lost ANOTHER director.
> 
> How do you fuck up the development of your biggest series this hard.


From what I understand now it’s just polishing the game. Apparently he had been sidelined for a while due to them bringing in two new people one of which I know is very well respected.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Halo Infinite lost ANOTHER director.
> 
> How do you fuck up the development of your biggest series this hard.




Need to dig up another sitcom opening theme for this


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 2, 2020)

No please!!! You should be my friend and never question Microsoft!!! I’ll love you long time....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xebec (Nov 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 2, 2020)

It loaded the map before the load screen lol


----------



## Xebec (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 5, 2020)

I heard Xbox use 200GB for OS and reserved, isn't that mean series s only have 300 GB available for game?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 5, 2020)

ho11ow said:


> I heard Xbox use 200GB for OS and reserved, isn't that mean series s only have 300 GB available for game?


I think the os is more like 140


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 5, 2020)

Reviews are coming in


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m kind of surprised, tech companies haven’t discovered a super budget friendly storage in small form factor that can accomodate like 5tbs of ssd space... :


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2020)

ho11ow said:


> I heard Xbox use 200GB for OS and reserved, isn't that mean series s only have 300 GB available for game?


Yeah, reportedly 364GB of space.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 11, 2020)

What happened there?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2020)

Oh, you funny  polack. That's not how you start a fire, Kurwa.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 11, 2020)

Why is there only a convo here when someone wants to pick don’t we deserve discussion too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey there's also footage of the SeX floating a ping pong ball with its vent. That's kinda neat.


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 11, 2020)

What's game he playing?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey there's also footage of the SeX floating a ping pong ball with its vent. That's kinda neat.


Can I see...


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 11, 2020)

Seems like pretty bad


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 11, 2020)

There are probably a few duds it happens all the time when you mass produce something I suppose.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2020)

These beta units are unfortunate


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 11, 2020)

Anyone know what game above is?


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 11, 2020)

ho11ow said:


> Anyone know what game above is?


Nvm it's actually DMC


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 11, 2020)

ho11ow said:


> Anyone know what game above is?


From what I understand the Xbox performs better in visual mode and raytracing as well. I don’t know if it’s been optimized.


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 11, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> From what I understand the Xbox performs better in visual mode and raytracing as well. I don’t know if it’s been optimized.


Not by much


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 11, 2020)

ho11ow said:


> Not by much


Instead of screenshots why not look at digital foundry’s video? The frame rates and stuff are all over the place on both consoles.


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 11, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Instead of screenshots why not look at digital foundry’s video? The frame rates and stuff are all over the place on both consoles.


I watched it already xsex win in rt mode but not by much


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 11, 2020)

ho11ow said:


> I watched it already xsex win in rt mode but not by much


Yes but it’s also not optimized.... I’m not telling you one is better or that they are equal just that this comparison doesn’t provide a full picture.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2020)

ho11ow said:


> Not by much



Visual mode, where you can visualize how your next gen machine can't run a solid 60fps on 4k of a port. 

>gaming


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Visual mode, where you can visualize how your next gen machine can't run a solid 60fps on 4k of a port.
> 
> >gaming



**Not available on PC
*Hostage to Next Gen that already cannot run shit properly*

I feel there's a message here somewhere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 11, 2020)

Can we get a name change again the video was fake and the smoke was from a vape pen... please XD @Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 11, 2020)

ho11ow said:


> Seems like pretty bad


apparently, the smoking xbox is a fake. The dude just blew vape smoke into it lmao.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2020)

Those dirty, sneaky Polacks.

That was genius, actually.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 12, 2020)

Unfortunately it worked though ;-;


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2020)

*Sees title*

"My framerate's four'y four!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 12, 2020)

Did you guys know Craig the bruit is popular at Microsoft they wear T shirts with his face on them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Can we get a name change again the video was fake and the smoke was from a vape pen... please XD @Charlotte D. Kurisu





Shirker said:


> *Sees title*
> 
> "My framerate's four'y four!"



Damn man, I was pretty excited for the title. Even took a break from work to change it. 

Gonna keep it until something better comes up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Nov 14, 2020)

Idk if i should get PS5 or Series S. I can have a bunch of games upscaled if i get a PS5 aswell as play with my brother.

I have 0 games for any Xbox console so BC does nothing which is y the Series S seems like the better choice. Game pass is 30 bucks in Brazil, tho.

How good is Game Pass?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 14, 2020)

Karma said:


> Idk if i should get PS5 or Series S. I can have a bunch of games upscaled if i get a PS5 aswell as play with my brother.
> 
> I have 0 games for any Xbox console so BC does nothing which is y the Series S seems like the better choice. Game pass is 30 bucks in Brazil, tho.
> 
> How good is Game Pass?


I haven’t used it in a while because I’m waiting on the new console but it’s a really great deal. You get access to over 300 games for like 30 bucks in Brazilian money. There are usually some really good third party games up there as well as a few indie ones if you like them. You can play as much and download as much as long as your subscription is active. Microsoft will also put their first party games up there on launch.


----------



## Karma (Nov 14, 2020)

Fuck man. 

Game Pass is such a good deal and if i can find a Series X i could buy so many Xbox and 360 games dirt cheap.

I guess i could just build a PC for game Pass down the line but idk

I still cant believe i managed to scrounge enough money for one these boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 14, 2020)

Karma said:


> Fuck man.
> 
> Game Pass is such a good deal and if i can find a Series X i could buy so many Xbox and 360 games dirt cheap.
> 
> ...


I mean it all depends on you. What do you think you’ll be able to maintain better. I will say though that you don’t necessarily have to upgrade a console and PC parts can be really expensive especially to game near the new PlayStation and Xbox.


----------



## Francyst (Nov 23, 2020)

LMAO that title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)

Karma said:


> Fuck man.
> 
> Game Pass is such a good deal and if i can find a Series X i could buy so many Xbox and 360 games dirt cheap.
> 
> ...




Normies at work are talking about this shit like it's sliced bread. With the right marketing this could be huge for MS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 23, 2020)

@Francyst Go away...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Francyst (Nov 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> @Francyst Go away...


Tsundere :blu


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 23, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Tsundere :blu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm stuck on a XB1 and playing Borderlands 3. No option to move my data and purchases to steam on pc..... The load times are so fucking bad.....


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 23, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm stuck on a XB1 and playing Borderlands 3. No option to move my data and purchases to steam on pc..... The load times are so fucking bad.....


I have one of the first Xbox’s still with the big brick


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I have one of the first Xbox’s still with the big brick


My game keeps crashing and every 7 seconds the game stutters/lags. I have put up with over 8+ hours with this bullshit since last Thursday. I need the Series S at the very least. Trying to do anything makes me wanna pull my hair out....


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 23, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> My game keeps crashing and every 7 seconds the game stutters/lags. I have put up with over 8+ hours with this bullshit since last Thursday. I need the Series S at the very least. Trying to do anything makes me wanna pull my hair out....


Just keep an eye out. I think Bestbuy is dropping them whenever now and bots now have less of a chance at snatching the, because you have to manually enter info.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 23, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm stuck on a XB1 and playing Borderlands 3. No option to move my data and purchases to steam on pc..... The load times are so fucking bad.....


luckily, there's a free next gen upgrade for borderlands 3.


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 24, 2020)

This title is amazing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 24, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu See! Why can’t we have a nice title? We don’t even spit hot fire ;-;

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2020)

I feel like a boomer retard cause I have no idea what the title is referencing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | git gud 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I feel like a boomer retard cause I have no idea what the title is referencing.


I don’t know it either to be honest...

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu See! Why can’t we have a nice title? We don’t even spit hot fire ;-;





Deathbringerpt said:


> I feel like a boomer retard cause I have no idea what the title is referencing.





SakuraLover16 said:


> I don’t know it either to be honest...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2020)

*There are people who don't know about Supa Hot Fire.*

Ah yes... these grey hairs are quite fashionable in the winter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 24, 2020)

People not knowing Supa Hot Fire?  Lame.


...But i'm not a rapper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 24, 2020)

Shirker said:


> *There are people who don't know about Supa Hot Fire.*
> 
> Ah yes... these grey hairs are quite fashionable in the winter.


I’m only 20...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 25, 2020)

this is pretty cool. had no idea the xbox one had this feature.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 25, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> this is pretty cool. had no idea the xbox one had this feature.


I heard that they are working on putting PS2 games up there now.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ori and the will of wisps looks gorgeous I have to wait 19 more days...

Also can we change the title to Mr. Steal yo games because of the emulator?


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I feel like a boomer retard cause I have no idea what the title is referencing.


I'm not a rapper meme


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 8, 2020)

Fall 2021 for Halo, that is a wrap for the Xbots.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2020)

Checkmate where? It’s not the only game to look forward to lol. Hopefully we will see something new at the game awards. Maybe.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Checkmate where? It’s not the only game to look forward to lol. Hopefully we will see something new at the game awards. Maybe.



Hopefully and Maybe very convincing.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2020)

If you just wanted to talk to someone all you had to do was ask XD. I’ll be here for you whenever you need me : )


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If you just wanted to talk to someone all you had to do was ask XD. I’ll be here for you whenever you need me : )



Thanks @SakuraLover16


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Thanks @SakuraLover16


I could just hug you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2020)

Holy *shit*. After a decade of doing nothing, Microsoft's just using Rare's IP left and right.

PLEASE be good, less Battletoads reboot and a lot more Killer Instinct Reboot. Do *not* fuck this up, Microsoft. Don't do Joanna fucking Dark dirty. And release this on PC.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy *shit*. After a decade of doing nothing, Microsoft's just using Rare's IP left and right.
> 
> PLEASE be good, less Battletoads reboot and a lot more Killer Instinct Reboot. Do *not* fuck this up, Microsoft. Don't do Joanna fucking Dark dirty. And release this on PC.


I think they’ll do the game justice. The studio was built from the ground up and has some of the best in the business in there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2021)

Indie dump. The one that caught my attention was a JRPG that looks like if Vanillaware made a Square Enix game, right down to the ridiculous proportions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2021)

I didnt even know Microsoft was having a direct.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didnt even know Microsoft was having a direct.



Me neither, just saw a bunch of game announcements on gayming sites and turns out they had a pretty big thing for indie games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 27, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Indie dump. The one that caught my attention was a JRPG that looks like if Vanillaware made a Square Enix game, right down to the ridiculous proportions.


This could've been a mobile game and I would have believed it. 
I like that what they're doing with the artwork. Don't know how I feel about the linear sidescroller expect if the game though.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 7, 2021)

Are my Xbox brothers and sisters still around?

Reactions: git gud 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Are my Xbox brothers and sisters still around?



They were never here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They were never here.


As long as I'm here we will never die!

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 13, 2021)

Please give me more!!!


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Microsoft getting Kojima to make a game for them and paying Konami to license Metal Gear to them would be pretty insane. Imagine if we got a Metal Gear Solid V remake with the missing content added back in and it was put on Game Pass day one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2021)

Velocity said:


> Microsoft getting Kojima to make a game for them and paying Konami to license Metal Gear to them would be pretty insane. Imagine if we got a Metal Gear Solid V remake with the missing content added back in and it was put on Game Pass day one.


remake 1 & 2


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> remake 1 & 2


Oh oh oh. What if they don't remake anything, but instead release a Cobra Unit collection? Six smaller games (the size of Ground Zeroes maybe), each with a different playable member of the Cobra Unit in a different playable location during a mission in WW2. Maybe each mission can be played with any Cobra Unit member after you've beaten it once, too.

That'd keep people subscribed to Game Pass for a long time easy, if they were released every two or three months.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 13, 2021)

We will rise from the ashes of the xbox one generation!!! All of the Naysayers will look on in horror as we become an existence that can no longer be ignored!!!

Please don't step on me ;-;

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

Velocity said:


> Microsoft getting Kojima to make a game for them and paying Konami to license Metal Gear to them would be pretty insane. Imagine if we got a Metal Gear Solid V remake with the missing content added back in and it was put on Game Pass day one.



Microsoft:


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 22, 2021)

The AMD features are pretty cool and is going to save so much memory.


----------



## Xebec (Apr 22, 2021)

i'm considering getting a Series S just for gamepass


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 22, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> i'm considering getting a Series S just for gamepass


It's a pretty great console for the price. Even more so when the AMD features start being used.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2021)

I am getting series X.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am getting series X.


Yessss join usss...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Yessss join usss...


As soon as I can find one.....


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> As soon as I can find one.....


Yohoho the army grows


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 13, 2021)

This has the potential to be great.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 13, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> This has the potential to be great.


Halo Infinite though...


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 13, 2021)

Infinite was a good name time clearly referring to its Delay Time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> This has the potential to be great.



You lied to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 13, 2021)

It really wasn't bad though at the beginning they even said that they didn't have a lot finished yet. All of them looked nice with the exception of psychonauts but then again that's just the art style.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> they even said that they didn't have a lot finished yet


and yet they showed Eiyuden Chronicles which releases Decemter 31st 2023


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 13, 2021)

JayK said:


> and yet they showed Eiyuden Chronicles which releases Decemter 31st 2023


Wasn't there 2 games in that series. The first one comes out this year or next year right?

I think people hyped the show up too much so people are sure to be disappointed,but overall it wasnt bad Horizon 5 was the most polished Halo looked nice to from what I saw, Stalker 2 also looked cool. Nothing truly blew me away but  what I did see was nice especially since a lot of the stuff ran in engine. From what I see so far people are mad that there were a decent amount of indie games but not every game can be triple A.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 13, 2021)

I also really enjoyed the world premier of the Xbox mini fridge quality content.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2021)

The Phat Xbox BC list is smol. Expand that shit SMH.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 20, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Phat Xbox BC list is smol. Expand that shit SMH.


Smol....SMOL!!!! our BC stretches back to the very first Xbox. Fight Meh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Smol....SMOL!!!! our BC stretches back to the very first Xbox. Fight Meh.



I'm talking about the Phat Xbox, aka. OG Xbox. There's a bunch of niche obscure shit on it I'd like to be available. Namely SVC Chaos among others.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 20, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm talking about the Phat Xbox, aka. OG Xbox. There's a bunch of niche obscure shit on it I'd like to be available. Namely SVC Chaos among others.


I would like def jam fight for New York myself. That game was so fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2021)

After discontinuing the BC program like 2 years ago, they just added +70 games in one go. Including the Otogi From Software games which are like the ArtHouse version of Onimusha and GunValkyrie which is fucking AWESOME.


Their reasoning to discontinuing it for good is bullshit but hey, this is fucking lightyears ahead of the competition.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> After discontinuing the BC program like 2 years ago, they just added +70 games in one go. Including the Otogi From Software games which are like the ArtHouse version of Onimusha and GunValkyrie which is fucking AWESOME.
> 
> Their reasoning to discontinuing it for good is bullshit but hey, this is fucking lightyears ahead of the competition.


It's not really _that_ bullshit. The licensing issues alone must be a nightmare since they're basically asking for access to those games forever. That's probably why Sony and Nintendo just avoid doing it because it's too much hassle.

Besides, they added Timesplitters 2. Who the heck cares about Halo Infinite's multiplayer when you can play Timesplitters 2's instead?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2021)

Velocity said:


> It's not really _that_ bullshit. The licensing issues alone must be a nightmare since they're basically asking for access to those games forever.



Not saying this isn't true but they've just exhausted their willingness to dump more money into this. I'm sure that there's still plenty of games where licensing shouldn't be as hard as they say. I'm 100% sure they haven't brought every Xbox owned game too.

Maybe they'll do another surprise batch in the long run. Not really complaining, don't get me wrong. They've brought back  games that I thought would bever see the light of day again for actual sensible prices ($10 to $20) and remastered some of them for free. You just don't see this shit in the industry.

I am talking, of course, about 50 Cent: Blood in the Sand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2021)

Funny how Xbox got the better Nier "Remaster"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Funny how Xbox got the better Nier "Remaster"



Didn't even notice that. They've literally fixed the original's performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 16, 2021)

I love seeing activity in the Xbox thread its really nice XD


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2022)

All the big industry shaking news, and this thread wasn't given a fenix down? Well then. 
But yeah, I'd rather they throw some of that 68 billion at Genshin to get it to come over to the fridge, but what can you do.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2022)

Xbox owners are a humble people.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Xbox owners are a humble people.....



That's because they don't exist.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Raiken (Jan 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's because they don't exist.


Just because most Anime/Manga fans play PS... Huge amounts of people play Xbox.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2022)

Does this mean PS5 is fucked with CoD? It's not like it's a great game or anything, but which other shooter are you going to play online with friends.

How many people are on Xbox compared to ps btw?


----------



## Francyst (Jan 18, 2022)

The title kills me everytime I get notifications for this thread

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2022)

Haohmaru said:


> Does this mean PS5 is fucked with CoD? It's not like it's a great game or anything, but which other shooter are you going to play online with friends.
> 
> How many people are on Xbox compared to ps btw?


The next one or two might come out to PS due to contract obligations - like Deathloop had to release exclusively for PS ever after MS bought Bethesda - but after the grace period, PS onlys will probably have to go cold turkey. Or get an xbox.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2022)

Francyst said:


> The title kills me everytime I get notifications for this thread



Blizzard Activision, I buy that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 18, 2022)

All I see is dying franchises...COD and Candy Crush @Charlotte D. Kurisu 

Microsoft wont save Warcraft, Diablo or Overwatch . 

Amazing though RITO finally becomes RIOT GAMES and Ascends the multimedia heights while the Fall of Blizzard is complete.
And they both had sexual harassment issues...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 18, 2022)

Oh wow this was interesting news.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 18, 2022)

Microsoft just casually buying another giant company like one would buy a soda or piece of candy. I don't remember all the IP Activision and Blizzard have.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2022)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Microsoft just casually buying another giant company like one would buy a soda or piece of candy. I don't remember all the IP Activision and Blizzard have.


Call of Booty, Starcraft, World of Warcraft, Overwatch, Bioshock, Crash, Spyro . . .  and a bunch of other IIPs I don't play 
I do have a soft spot for the Tony Hawk games though.

Needless to say, this is huge industry shaking news for Call of Booty alone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2022)

When will it end?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Call of Booty, Starcraft, World of Warcraft, Overwatch, Bioshock, Crash, Spyro . . .  and a bunch of other IIPs I don't play
> I do have a soft spot for the Tony Hawk games though.
> 
> Needless to say, this is huge industry shaking news for Call of Booty alone.



Bioshock is 2k owned



blakstealth said:


> When will it end?



When everything is owned by Microsoft, Sony, EA or Nintendo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 19, 2022)

A good start to the new relationship would be releasing sarin gas in the ActiBlizz executive boardroom.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2022)

Monopoly again eh


----------



## Karma (Jan 19, 2022)

Xbox has so many FP studios that they could release a game every 2 months that had a 4 year dev cycle


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Bioshock is 2k owned
> 
> 
> 
> When everything is owned by Microsoft, Sony, EA or Nintendo.


Xbox Game Pass already has EA Play bundled with it so it's only a matter of time before they get bought out too.


----------



## BushidoBrown (Jan 20, 2022)

Microsoft right now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2022)

**Most consumer friendly publisher*

*Slowly swallowing up the entire AAA industry with sheer buckets of money**

Fucking bizarre, man.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 20, 2022)

They're really trying to keep Google and Amazon out of the gaming sphere and bought it to also keep it away from Tencent. Had Google and Amazon got it they would have gained a solid foothold. Also trust me you don't want Tencent getting it.

Also they are consumer friendly by offering it all on gampass ultimate for $15 a month.


----------



## Simon (Wednesday at 3:44 PM)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Wednesday at 3:46 PM)

SILKSONG RELEASE SATE

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Wednesday at 3:55 PM)

Simon said:


> SILKSONG RELEASE SATE



What I thought as well. Hope it's not before July tho.


----------



## Francyst (Wednesday at 4:56 PM)

Thread title is still the greatest title I've read on any forum

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Wednesday at 5:02 PM)

Francyst said:


> Thread title is still the greatest title I've read on any forum



Right? Tell the staff to give me full thread naming rights for the Arcade


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Wednesday at 6:42 PM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Right? Tell the staff to give me full thread naming rights for the Arcade


The guy who started that whole charade just blew smoke into the bottom of it ;-;


----------

